# Pattern Requests



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I was just wondering why so many people ask others to suggest a pattern for them when they want to knit something... I find the searching for just the right pattern to be one of the most fun aspects of starting a new project. Some of us like it so much we are willing to spend our time doing it for others!

There's a whole world of patterns online so why wouldn't you want to look at a whole bunch of them for yourself?


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree. It's difficult to pick a pattern for someone you don't know.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

True, except don't you find more and more that you're spending a lot more time online and so much less in real life? Maybe it's just me. I'm always glad to have someone just give me the answer, because I _still_ have plenty of stuff to go searching for if I'm so inclined. And I'm usually so inclined. We crafters can't resist finding out how things are done (that's my experience anyway!!)


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Ditto!!! I have thought this so many times, Sewbizgirl.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Agree.
Especially when we do Not know their skill level, tastes, and the like.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

jvallas said:


> True, except don't you find more and more that you're spending a lot more time online and so much less in real life? Maybe it's just me.
> *I'm always glad to have someone just give me the answer, because I still have plenty of stuff to go searching for if I'm so inclined.*
> And I'm usually so inclined. We crafters can't resist finding out how things are done (that's my experience anyway!!)


And we have the disposable time? :shock:


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Some of us do not know where and how to look. I asked for a pattern and Jessica-Jean showed me how to do a search on Ravety.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sometimes people search and don't find what they want so they are asking to be pointed in a new direction.


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

I agree, but I think those that ask for a reference are not comfortable or knowledgeable with computer searching, and are unaware of many knitting/crochet web sites with patterns. Moral; I could be knitting while getting lost on Ravelry....dah!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

There was one person quite some time ago who absolutely DEMANDED that a pattern be found for her. No please or thank you. It sounded as if we were here simply to find patterns for her.
In some cases I think it is simply laziness. They want someone else to look for patterns for them. In some they have spent a lot of time looking and just aren't using the right description.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Me too, Sewbizgirl!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I was just wondering why so many people ask others to suggest a pattern for them when they want to knit something... I find the searching for just the right pattern to be one of the most fun aspects of starting a new project. Some of us like it so much we are willing to spend our time doing it for others!
> 
> There's a whole world of patterns online so why wouldn't you want to look at a whole bunch of them for yourself?


You are right the search is so much fun.... but sometimes you have a particular yarn that seems difficult to see what it should be made into.. or you just get in a rut and need some creative ideas... I think asking for pattern ideas is easier to answer than a specific pattern.. but when I was wanting a good sock pattern that is just what I did... I ended up looking through lots of pattern links that were given and deciding on my own...

I love the part in Ravelry where you can look for the 'Latest' patterns... I start there every time


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Probably there are times when people are just looking for inspiration...


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> And we have the disposable time?


You mean the people who provide answers? I just assume if they get on KP and provide info, it's because they want to. That's why I ever answer anyone's questions - I enjoy helping people.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

jvallas said:


> You mean the people who provide answers? I just assume if they get on KP and provide info, it's because they want to. That's why I ever answer anyone's questions - I enjoy helping people.


My response to you was as a responder of a post.

You had said ...
Quote -- "I'm always glad to have someone just give me the answer, because I still have plenty of stuff to go searching for if I'm so inclined. " -- End Quote
As if you are using us to provide the answer instead of you doing it yourself, because then it frees up more time for You.
For which I responded.....


galaxycraft said:


> And we have the disposable time? :shock:


I respond with answers out of the goodness of my heart.
My time is of value to me, just like anyone else.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

julielacykntr said:


> I agree, but I think those that ask for a reference are not comfortable or knowledgeable with computer searching, and are unaware of many knitting/crochet web sites with patterns. Moral; I could be knitting while getting lost on Ravelry....dah!


So could the kind soul who goes off in search of a pattern for you. Honestly, I don't know why people do this, except that they must love the search process enough to waste their own knitting/surfing time doing it for a stranger.

I don't buy the "I don't know how to search" excuse, either. Anyone who can find KP and learn to navigate it, is savvy enough to learn to plug a search phrase into their Google box and have a look around the web for themselves.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

In this world, there are givers, takers and those in between.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

It's also irritating when I've searched for someone, posted a reply, and I get "No, that's not it." No "thanks for looking".

At one time I was looking up scads of patterns, but I've stopped. 

It upsets me that this upsets me!

Elle


----------



## knitbiddy34 (Jul 24, 2013)

Irish scarves Neckwarmers Knit pearl necklace


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

If you have already searched "high and low" and cannot find what you are looking for maybe one of the folks on here knows of other web sites to search. There is no way any one person has accessed all the different sites so usually the person is just looking for something new. If I can help I will.


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

knitbiddy34 said:


> Irish scarves Neckwarmers Knit pearl necklace


what has this to do with this post?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Ellemck said:


> It's also irritating when I've searched for someone, posted a reply, and I get "No, that's not it." No "thanks for looking".


Sorry, Elle... I've seen that too and felt it was so rude not to acknowledge the time someone had spent trying to help find a pattern.

There's nothing wrong with asking I guess, but I usually respond with websites to search rather than individual links to patterns. That is, unless a specific pattern comes right to mind. Sometimes I wonder why we even do this to ourselves. We are not helping newbs learn how to find what they need on the internet, and our effort is so often not even acknowledged.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitbiddy34 said:


> Irish scarves Neckwarmers Knit pearl necklace


Trying out some search phrases, Biddy?


----------



## mawsk 54 (Jun 18, 2013)

I so agree,I was thinking of writing the same thing.There are so many sites to look at,just heaven.Like you,I get so much enjoyment from looking.whilst the lovely peeps on here look,don't others think they should be looking themselves?


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> And we have the disposable time? :shock:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: NOT...


----------



## dustbuny (Apr 21, 2013)

It's a can of worms. My first thought is always they are on the internet, why can't they execute the search! There are some that say they have searched in many places (and list them). They are probably looking for new ideas. There are so many patterns out there.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sometimes you just can't "see" no matter how much you look. I know, I am looking now.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Elle - it is the height of bad manners to not say thank you when someone has put themselves out for you! 
Although not housebound I do spend a lot of my life at home - I can google stuff that I require a pattern for but I am really thankful to those who, when asked for help in finding a particular pattern, post a link - I usually look these up and I have found many inspirations this way. All I need now is the time to knit or crochet these inspirations 
BTW was googling looking for a particular pattern last night and I don't know if it is the fault of the search engine (must get son to look into that) but most of the links I got were for ready made, for sale stuff and not much to do with what I was looking for. (A pattern for a crochet Roman Gladiator's helmet requested by my SIL as a Christmas gift). I found one to purchase on Ravelry just need to work out how to pay for it online - I don't have pay-pal.


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I was just wondering why so many people ask others to suggest a pattern for them when they want to knit something... I find the searching for just the right pattern to be one of the most fun aspects of starting a new project. Some of us like it so much we are willing to spend our time doing it for others!
> 
> There's a whole world of patterns online so why wouldn't you want to look at a whole bunch of them for yourself?


It annoys me as well, I have paid for my patterns in the past and now am giving them away. I have got so many of them also downloaded them. This last week it took me just over two days to actually sort them out getting all the right patterns together, now all I need is to find somewhere to sell them.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Sorry, Elle... I've seen that too and felt it was so rude not to acknowledge the time someone had spent trying to help find a pattern.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with asking I guess, but I usually respond with websites to search rather than individual links to patterns. That is, unless a specific pattern comes right to mind. Sometimes I wonder why we even do this to ourselves. We are not helping newbs learn how to find what they need on the internet, and our effort is so often not even acknowledged.


I agree there is nothing wrong with asking for help finding a pattern. Many ask if you have made a specific pattern if you have a favorite. Nothing wrong with that.
I do find it wrong for someone to expect others to search online for a certain type pattern, when they say they had tried and you put in a search and pages and pages of links come up.

I don't mind responding to a post, if a pattern come to mind for what someone is looking for, but I do also agree that many are lacking manners. I have gotten many PM's saying thank you (which is very nice), but there are so many who don't say thank you to those who have taken the time to help them, along with as others have mentioned they get that isn't what I am looking for and continue to expect others to find the perfect pattern for them for their project.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I ask because I'm looking for tried and true patterns that are within my skill level of novice which I mention when asking.
I also do extensive research on the sites I know about, but sometimes I just don't come up with something that I would want to do. For example: I'm looking for a top down sweater pattern for babies that doesn't require DPNS for the sleeves. Is there such a thing out there? I haven't found one yet.
I know that it sounds unbelievable; with all the patterns that are out there, but there have been times that I just can't find what I want, so I go to the good people on KP and there usually is an answer that I'm happy with. 
Also, KP people will mention web sites that I'm unfamiliar with. That's really great when that happens for I bookmark it later use.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I was just wondering why so many people ask others to suggest a pattern for them when they want to knit something... I find the searching for just the right pattern to be one of the most fun aspects of starting a new project. Some of us like it so much we are willing to spend our time doing it for others!
> 
> There's a whole world of patterns online so why wouldn't you want to look at a whole bunch of them for yourself?


Oh, believe me, I do... But sometimes I'm looking for something very specific which might not be in one of my usual favorite sites, or else I'm asking people's advice on which one to do, or something like that. Often times I get people telling me about sites I'd never heard of which turn out to be very useful for current & future projects. Often times people say "this one is a quick knit" & that is useful information. Sometimes I'll go looking based on what people have sent me. I like seeing what people have posted in response to other people's queries. I don't know much about e.g. knitting baby items, so it's nice to hear about people's experiences, what the parents really like, etc. 
If you notice, many of those kinds of posts are of the "What is an easy first lace shawl project?" variety... and I can understand that. I've seen a number of shawl patterns that made me go cross-eyed fairly quickly...


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Sewbizgirl said:


> So could the kind soul who goes off in search of a pattern for you. Honestly, I don't know why people do this, except that they must love the search process enough to waste their own knitting/surfing time doing it for a stranger.
> 
> I don't buy the "I don't know how to search" excuse, either. Anyone who can find KP and learn to navigate it, is savvy enough to learn to plug a search phrase into their Google box and have a look around the web for themselves.


Oh, yes, we can all certainly type something in for a Google search, but in my experience (and I know others have this experience, too), you can end up with an awful lot of useless junk websites. I went looking for a lace paisley stitch one time. I found three on Ravelry, but they were not free & I wanted to get an idea of what the stitches, etc. were like before deciding which one to plunk money on. Let me tell you, I found some pretty wacky stuff. Some of it was a bit relevant - people's blogs about making a paisley shawl, etc. - but not really useful. I ended up clicking on pictures of beautiful knit lace paisley which redirected me to some porn site! Ugh. 
So, if people on KP know where to find some things, or if they know about other sites like Ravelry, I'd rather ask them & see if they know about sites I haven't run across. Chances are, what I'm looking for might be found there, or something useful for future projects might be found there. It doesn't hurt to ask because I'm sure we don't all find our patterns in exactly the same places... and if it's a place someone already knows about (i.e. they don't need to do extra research), so much the better.


----------



## KnitterMom (Jun 29, 2011)

Right now, I need all the help I can find!!! Several years back I made my college age son a pullover sweater with raglan sleeves using Sport yarn. Now I want to use that pattern again, and I can NOT find it anywhere in my 2 room knitting stash!!!!! I knit a lot and enjoy using different pattern stitches, but the pattern using sport yarn I really need. I have already ordered the yarn, so I'm constantly looking!

I have looked at many sights, but perhaps not the right one; my computer skills aren't always the best. I will appreciate any help I can get. 

I enjoy this knitting sight and have seen some very lovely work through the years...very inspiring! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Bernadettebunty said:


> Elle - it is the height of bad manners to not say thank you when someone has put themselves out for you!
> Although not housebound I do spend a lot of my life at home - I can google stuff that I require a pattern for but I am really thankful to those who, when asked for help in finding a particular pattern, post a link - I usually look these up and I have found many inspirations this way. All I need now is the time to knit or crochet these inspirations
> BTW was googling looking for a particular pattern last night and I don't know if it is the fault of the search engine (must get son to look into that) but most of the links I got were for ready made, for sale stuff and not much to do with what I was looking for. (A pattern for a crochet Roman Gladiator's helmet requested by my SIL as a Christmas gift). I found one to purchase on Ravelry just need to work out how to pay for it online - I don't have pay-pal.


That's exactly the problem I have! So many times my search gives me lists of places to buy ready-made items which are only vaguely related to my search! It's very annoying. I'm glad you did find one, though. Usually it's not too hard to pay for things online, even without PayPal. After all, they *want* you to buy things, yes?


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> If you have already searched "high and low" and cannot find what you are looking for maybe one of the folks on here knows of other web sites to search. There is no way any one person has accessed all the different sites so usually the person is just looking for something new. If I can help I will.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I asked here because I had searched all the usual sites and came up empty. A KPer found what I was hunting for on a site I hadn't thought of.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Marylou12 said:


> I ask because I'm looking for tried and true patterns that are within my skill level of novice which I mention when asking.
> I also do extensive research on the sites I know about, but sometimes I just don't come up with something that I would want to do. For example: I'm looking for a top down sweater pattern for babies that doesn't require DPNS for the sleeves. Is there such a thing out there? I haven't found one yet.
> I know that it sounds unbelievable; with all the patterns that are out there, but there have been times that I just can't find what I want, so I go to the good people on KP and there usually is an answer that I'm happy with.
> Also, KP people will mention web sites that I'm unfamiliar with. That's really great when that happens for I bookmark it later use.


Hi!
There are a couple of options... You can use Magic Loop for the sleeves. If you aren't comfortable with either DPNs or Magic Loop, you can knit the sleeves flat & sew them up later. You might have to convert the pattern... e.g. if it says "knit until the sleeve is X inches long", then turn that into "knit one row, purl the next, until the sleeve is X inches long". You might also have to knit the sleeves separately & join them onto the live stitches at the armholes when you're done. I haven't seen this specific type of pattern, but there's no reason why you can take a top-down baby sweater pattern & "tinker" with it to suit your needs.  Good luck!


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I was just wondering why so many people ask others to suggest a pattern for them when they want to knit something... I find the searching for just the right pattern to be one of the most fun aspects of starting a new project. Some of us like it so much we are willing to spend our time doing it for others!
> 
> There's a whole world of patterns online so why wouldn't you want to look at a whole bunch of them for yourself?


I agree. I spend a lot of time searching for patterns and find so much that I wouldn't if someone just suggested a pattern or two. It really is fun.

However, there are some experts on this site that can find a particular pattern just by a posted pic. Don't know how they do it, but I'm impressed.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

KnitterMom said:


> Right now, I need all the help I can find!!! Several years back I made my college age son a pullover sweater with raglan sleeves using Sport yarn. Now I want to use that pattern again, and I can NOT find it anywhere in my 2 room knitting stash!!!!! I knit a lot and enjoy using different pattern stitches, but the pattern using sport yarn I really need. I have already ordered the yarn, so I'm constantly looking!
> 
> I have looked at many sights, but perhaps not the right one; my computer skills aren't always the best. I will appreciate any help I can get.
> 
> ...


Eek. Missing pattern! I feel your pain. 
Did you try Ravelry? They might not have the exact pattern, but I've seen many pullover sweaters with raglan sleeves on there... a lot of them are free... and you *can* search by yarn weight (a happy discovery I made one day)...

e.g. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anything-for-love
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweater-federico


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I respond with answers out of the goodness of my heart.
> My time is of value to me, just like anyone else.


I totally agree. I try to do my own searches, either here on KP or on another craft websites. there have been a couple of times I couldnt find a particular pattern. Then I ask on here, but only then.

Due to my health, my crocheting/knitting time is short, as well as my time I spend online. So my first place to go is here, to KP. I also know that others on here have health problems, theirs or SO's in their life. I don't like to have what little time I have for my crafts to be reduced anymore by searching for a pattern for someone else that doesnt want to do it.

Don't get me wrong. I have asked for pattern help on here. But only after I've not found it myself. I'm eternally grateful to the help then. Once, I didn't realize it, but I had the item wrong that I was searching for. Some kind KP'er included a link different than what I was searching for. I thought the item was a dishcloth, but instead was a potholder. Or vice versa. I never did find it as I had the discription wrong. When I opened the link provided, there it was.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Sometimes we have done the same pattern, so many times, and there are so many things. that we have seen; that we don't know where to start.


----------



## Apache Junction (Aug 9, 2013)

I asked for patterns to crochet Christmas stockings only after I had searched all the sites I knew of. Sorry if I offended anyone with this request. As I didn't get any answers I assume no one had any suggestions. I didn't think I had offended anyone.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Apache Junction said:


> I asked for patterns to crochet Christmas stockings only after I had searched all the sites I knew of. Sorry if I offended anyone with this request. As I didn't get any answers I assume no one had any suggestions. I didn't think I had offended anyone.


Go to the top of this page where there is a header with a menu of what is available on this site. Find the one that says search and click on that - in the little box provided type in crochet Christmas stockings and all of the links to that subject will come up complete with any patterns available


----------



## Kbg351 (Jul 20, 2011)

It's like designing I love to find the right yarn for the right pattern.. Some people don't ave good idea.. It's like having an interior designer fir your house..It helps people who aren't sure of their ideas.. I love making suggestions.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

kmckinstry77 said:


> Hi!
> There are a couple of options... You can use Magic Loop for the sleeves. If you aren't comfortable with either DPNs or Magic Loop, you can knit the sleeves flat & sew them up later. You might have to convert the pattern... e.g. if it says "knit until the sleeve is X inches long", then turn that into "knit one row, purl the next, until the sleeve is X inches long". You might also have to knit the sleeves separately & join them onto the live stitches at the armholes when you're done. I haven't seen this specific type of pattern, but there's no reason why you can take a top-down baby sweater pattern & "tinker" with it to suit your needs.  Good luck!


Thanks for your response.
Unfortunately, I'm not at a stage in my knitting where I can take a pattern and change it to suit my needs. I would be so lost I wouldn't know which end would be up! 
I'm so envious of those that can! :thumbup:


----------



## Jacqueline M Gray (May 26, 2013)

Check out the charity shops, they have loads of patterns


----------



## gramjo (Nov 20, 2012)

I ask you to have sympathy and patience for those of us who live in an internet dark hole. I live where the choice is limited to one internet service carrier and it is sooooo slow. 
Just to get through this sight can take me a great deal of time, I can spend an hour and actually see very little. I usually get frustrated and quit. I like reading all of your ideas for patterns knowing they have been tested for errors, also. Thanks for sharing, it means a lot.


----------



## grannyLo (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm sitting here wondering; what is the fuss about?

When I "joined" this group I did not sign any agreements, made no commitment to answer all the questions, do searches for others... If I don't know the answers, or have little interest in the topic, I move along. They have these lovely arrows at the top of the page, I find them very useful. Which begs the question, why don't I move along?


----------



## Meri (Oct 2, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> There was one person quite some time ago who absolutely DEMANDED that a pattern be found for her. No please or thank you. It sounded as if we were here simply to find patterns for her.
> In some cases I think it is simply laziness. They want someone else to look for patterns for them. In some they have spent a lot of time looking and just aren't using the right description.


I quite agree with what you say - I'm surprised she didn't ask for it to be made as well!!! I do sometimes ask for advice on where to get the pattern but that is after I have tried unsuccessfully to find it myself.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Actually I find some of the answers very informative. I have found some patterns which do not think I would find otherwise. Some people just want some ideas. I do not see anything wrong with that but such is life there are always some ready to find fault.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I usually look for my own patterns.

Sometimes I need a pattern that I know is written well and is accurate. So it's nice to have someone here, the experts, give their advice on what they have actually knitted.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

I asked for a couple patterns because I had searched and could not find what I wanted. Some people told me how to search Ravelry and now I don't have to ask anymore.


Sewbizgirl said:


> So could the kind soul who goes off in search of a pattern for you. Honestly, I don't know why people do this, except that they must love the search process enough to waste their own knitting/surfing time doing it for a stranger.
> 
> I don't buy the "I don't know how to search" excuse, either. Anyone who can find KP and learn to navigate it, is savvy enough to learn to plug a search phrase into their Google box and have a look around the web for themselves.


----------



## Kbg351 (Jul 20, 2011)

Also purl bee


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree with sew biz. I enjoy searching for my own patterns. There are so many and if you use Ravelry you can see the pattern done in different yarns and search patterns done in your yard. 

I enjoy the hunt almost too much - I spend too much time on knitting sites.


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

Over the months I have been on KP I have written down dozens of sites that people have suggested or talked about. Right now I have so many I could spend days looking at them - not to mention lots of money downloading them (and time downloading them if they are free).


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

I do like discovering patterns myself. but sometimes I don't have the time to spend looking. so if someone wants to help me find something I am very appreciative. They may know about places to look that I don't have a clue about.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I was just wondering why so many people ask others to suggest a pattern for them when they want to knit something... I find the searching for just the right pattern to be one of the most fun aspects of starting a new project. Some of us like it so much we are willing to spend our time doing it for others!
> 
> There's a whole world of patterns online so why wouldn't you want to look at a whole bunch of them for yourself?


Agreed Sbg, but what is of value to me here are the many sites I may not have found on my own that my KP buds know about. I always glance at the pattern request replies just in case I find a site or pattern I may have overlooked. It's all part of the sharing we do.


----------



## bjg523 (Jan 29, 2011)

Some elderly folks arn't as adept at using the computer. Like me! I appreciate all the help I can get. Like right now, i would love to make a satchel to hold my ipadwith hangles at the top with a miss kitty theme. I can finf miss kitty graphs but how do i construct the rest of the project. Especially the handle area? This is where this forum can help aperson. &#128525;


----------



## Apache Junction (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you so much. I will do that now. I had made some a few okay many years ago, and now my son wants more for his children and I couldn't find any like the originals. Maybe I will here.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I admire the many folks on here who spend time and energy looking for patterns, methods, etc for others. But I also have found (for myself) that looking up stuff, searching and hunting for whatever I want/need is a learning experience which is very valuable for me, anyway. You discover the resources for yourself, and that to me is very satisfying.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> And we have the disposable time? :shock:


no, I don't think anyone has disposable time, but some are willing to help. if you do not want to help then you don't have to, it is a free country.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Goodness, looking is half the fun - just got to watch the expense of so many beautiful patterns (that's become an obsession too-gotta have them all)


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

gramjo said:


> I ask you to have sympathy and patience for those of us who live in an internet dark hole. I live where the choice is limited to one internet service carrier and it is sooooo slow.
> Just to get through this sight can take me a great deal of time, I can spend an hour and actually see very little. I usually get frustrated and quit. I like reading all of your ideas for patterns knowing they have been tested for errors, also. Thanks for sharing, it means a lot.


I agree with you. most people on KP are very helpful. I think they are doing it because the are willing and able to help out of the goodness of their hearts.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Kbg351 said:


> It's like designing I love to find the right yarn for the right pattern.. Some people don't ave good idea.. It's like having an interior designer fir your house..It helps people who aren't sure of their ideas.. I love making suggestions.


thankyou for being kind and helping. I appreciate it.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

You have answered a lot of my questions! I look for patterns for people because I love to research. That said I also spend too much time on the computer.


jvallas said:


> You mean the people who provide answers? I just assume if they get on KP and provide info, it's because they want to. That's why I ever answer anyone's questions - I enjoy helping people.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

We need to remember that not everyone's first language is English, so perhaps that is why some posters seem abrupt. There are also those with poor eyesight, lousy Internet service or using someone else's computer. I help if I can , otherwise I don't , we don't have to, but we all appreciate a little help sometimes. Those that don't say thank you are in a minority , surely.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I think that most of the time posters are just looking for inspiration. You know how sometimes you buy a yarn because you absolutely love it and have no idea what to make with it? Sometimes I have a yarn like that and no pattern seems "right" for the yarn. Getting feedback from other knitters sometimes gives you the inspiration you need to decide on the best pattern. It's just asking for advice so that you can make a choice.


----------



## Bettyboop0832 (Aug 22, 2013)

There is always a new type of yarn coming ou, and sometimes the company doesnt have a pattern that you are looking for. Esppecially in baby yarns. They came out with a new yarn tizzy and I cant find a baby pattern for it


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

grannyLo said:


> I'm sitting here wondering; what is the fuss about?
> 
> When I "joined" this group I did not sign any agreements, made no commitment to answer all the questions, do searches for others... If I don't know the answers, or have little interest in the topic, I move along. They have these lovely arrows at the top of the page, I find them very useful. Which begs the question, why don't I move along?


I TOTALLY agree. Why all the negativity? If you don't want to help someone, don't. This forum is to share and (hopefully) help someone who may not have the same skill set. Now I have to go knit; all this negativity brings on stress. So now I ask myself, why did I read any of this thread knowing it was going to be stressful!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

jvallas said:


> True, except don't you find more and more that you're spending a lot more time online and so much less in real life?
> Maybe it's just me. *I'm always glad to have someone just give me the answer, because I still have plenty of stuff to go searching for if I'm so inclined. *
> And I'm usually so inclined. We crafters can't resist finding out how things are done (that's my experience anyway!!)





galaxycraft said:


> And we have the disposable time? :shock:





rasputin said:


> no, I don't think anyone has disposable time, but some are willing to help.
> if you do not want to help then you don't have to, it is a free country.


No real need to be a bit snippy.
If you read past that one post, I had explained my comment to the person I had quoted.
She/He outright admitted they wanted others to do the search so they could look for other things.
And that is what part of this topic is about....people wanting others to do the search for them out of their own laziness.
So please don't take my comments out of context.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Simple Answer: If you can't or don't want to take the time to help someone find a pattern, just don't do it. I have searched endlessly for certain patterns and didn't get what I was looking for until asking on KP. Along came wonderful helpful responses that got me what I was looking for. It's one of the many joys of being a part of the KP community.


----------



## mrslightman07 (Jan 7, 2013)

As a fairly new knitter, I appreciate the help from more experienced knitters. It is very helpful to me to have suggestions from others. I would only expect answers from those who are willing and have time to answer. The interaction with fellow knitters is why I participate in KP in the first place.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Many of the pattern requests seem to be in response to the pictures posted. No one is being forced to help another search for a pattern. If it bothers you, move on to the next topic. I do things for others not necessarily expecting thanks but just for the good feelings I get helping them. However, I do appreciate the thanks if they come my way and I am personally a big thank you person. Thanks for reading this.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

I am not that old, but people under 30 grew up with computers and leave me in the dust!!!


bjg523 said:


> Some elderly folks arn't as adept at using the computer. Like me! I appreciate all the help I can get. Like right now, i would love to make a satchel to hold my ipadwith hangles at the top with a miss kitty theme. I can finf miss kitty graphs but how do i construct the rest of the project. Especially the handle area? This is where this forum can help aperson. 😍


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I love to search for patterns. But I also like to be pointed in a new direction sometimes. And when I see a finished item, I am always curious about the pattern.
So I see no harm in giving a pattern link for those who might want it.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree about the negativity about this subject. Why do people have to be so darn negative about helping someone in a search for patterns? 
This is a great forum and I've received help in the form of patterns, suggestions, advice...etc... on many requests. 
I have found a LOT of inspiration from others by asking when otherwise I would've had none and would've been at a standstill in my own search.
Believe me, by the time I ask, I have exhausted all of where I know to search for patterns. On top of that, Ravelry is not the end-all in a pattern search. Many, many patterns I have seen are not for download, they are just there to be seen and admired by others.
Please, don't judge others just because they asked for assistance. 

I'm stepping down from my soap-box now....


----------



## grannyLo (Mar 9, 2012)

carolky said:


> I TOTALLY agree. Why all the negativity? If you don't want to help someone, don't. This forum is to share and (hopefully) help someone who may not have the same skill set. Now I have to go knit; all this negativity brings on stress. So now I ask myself, why did I read any of this thread knowing it was going to be stressful!


EXACTLY, my stomach is tied in knots; I have to quit reading. Going to go do laundry, a very satisfying household chore. Dirt + soap + water = lovely clean clothes. Off I go!


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

carolky said:


> I TOTALLY agree. Why all the negativity? If you don't want to help someone, don't. This forum is to share and (hopefully) help someone who may not have the same skill set. Now I have to go knit; all this negativity brings on stress. So now I ask myself, why did I read any of this thread knowing it was going to be stressful!


Grannylo thankyou for being kind and wanting to help us. I appreciate all the help I can get. I am a new knitter. I think you read the thread because you are dumbfounded how anybody could be mean.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Hear! Hear!


Marylou12 said:


> I agree about the negativity about this subject. Why do people have to be so darn negative about helping someone in a search for patterns?
> This is a great forum and I've received help in the form of patterns, suggestions, advice...etc... on many requests.
> I have found a LOT of inspiration from others by asking when otherwise I would've had none and would've been at a standstill in my own search.
> Believe me, by the time I ask, I have exhausted all of where I know to search for patterns. On top of that, Ravelry is not the end-all in a pattern search. Many, many patterns I have seen are not for download, they are just there to be seen and admired by others.
> ...


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> Many of the pattern requests seem to be in response to the pictures posted. No one is being forced to help another search for a pattern. If it bothers you, move on to the next topic. I do things for others not necessarily expecting thanks but just for the good feelings I get helping them. However, I do appreciate the thanks if they come my way and I am personally a big thank you person. Thanks for reading this.


thankyou for posting this. I do appreciate any help I get on here. If it weren't for this forum I would have thrown my sweater away. the arms were too full and there was no way i was going to take them out and start over! so a few people on here suggested sewing them and cutting off excess. You all saved my sweater! when I finally do it I will post it. thankyou


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I help because sometimes I think I know just what they are looking for. I get excited thinking I can point them in the right direction by providing a link. I thought that's what KP is for, to help each other and provide inspiration through show and tell. Besides, some people are just more adept at searching and finding than others are. And the beauty of it is that if you dont want to help you dont have to and no one knows!&#128513;&#128521;


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

As a newbie to this site I have found one of the great things about this site is you only have to answer the posts you want so if you don't want to help others you don't have to. Unless I am one of the ones who doesn't navigate it correctly I don't see anyone asking specific people for suggestions but then it maybe that is just me. I have a bookcase full of patterns as I have been collecting since 1972 but really enjoy seeing what others are doing, what they found good and bad about patterns I haven't tried yet. Maybe as I said it is because I am new to using computers for pattern searches rather than only buying at LYS that I appreciate those who help others.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

bjg523 said:


> Some elderly folks arn't as adept at using the computer. Like me! I appreciate all the help I can get. Like right now, i would love to make a satchel to hold my ipadwith hangles at the top with a miss kitty theme. I can finf miss kitty graphs but how do i construct the rest of the project. Especially the handle area? This is where this forum can help aperson. 😍


Here you go. This one may do it for you:
http://community.knitpicks.com/m/blogpost?id=1984936%3ABlogPost%3A255691


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Sometimes a knitter can't tell the difficulty level, especially a beginning knitter, and it's helpful to have suggestions from people who have been doing it a long time. I figure if I have the time to noodle around KP, I've got the time to answer if I can...


----------



## crumpetcat (Jul 13, 2012)

I'd just like to say, I asked for an aron cable cardigan pattern to make for my 19 year old grandson, I had searched for hours but just couldn't find what I wanted, so I asked on here. I wasn't being lazy and if I can ever help anyone with a pattern I will.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

crumpetcat said:


> I'd just like to say, I asked for an aron cable cardigan pattern to make for my 19 year old grandson, I had searched for hours but just couldn't find what I wanted, so I asked on here. I wasn't being lazy and if I can ever help anyone with a pattern I will.


Yes I remember your post.
Hope you found something to your liking.
Aran cardigans are hard to find.
Alot of pullovers, but very few cardigans.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

gypsie said:


> Here you go. This one may do it for you:
> http://community.knitpicks.com/m/blogpost?id=1984936%3ABlogPost%3A255691


love that tote.. I love, love, love felted things!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I will look for a specific pattern if I have one in mind, but I find looking, for me, sometimes is just too overwhelming. So, no, I don't enjoy looking online for patterns. On the other hand, I don't ask anyone else to look for me. I usually will look through my old pattern books and magazines, or ask other knitters in my area.

I usually look at posts that request help before I look at other posts. If I have a pattern to suggest, or am able to give help, I will do that. I like being helpful, so I don't mind.


----------



## linnerlu (Jul 9, 2013)

gypsie said:


> Here you go. This one may do it for you:
> http://community.knitpicks.com/m/blogpost?id=1984936%3ABlogPost%3A255691


This is one reason I enjoy looking through many of the threads I wasn't even looking for ... someone is bound to post something that intrigues and interests me. How else would I have known that I wanted to do something like this? Thanks, Gypsie!


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

gypsie said:


> I help because sometimes I think I know just what they are looking for. I get excited thinking I can point them in the right direction by providing a link. I thought that's what KP is for, to help each other and provide inspiration through show and tell. Besides, some people are just more adept at searching and finding than others are. And the beauty of it is that if you dont want to help you dont have to and no one knows!😁😉


I was getting ready to post a reply when I read yours. You said it all. Thank you. Jane


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't think it's because people are lazy or don't know how to search. I think they assume the other knitters on the site have good knowledge and they are asking because they wish to be inspired. Maybe they have already looked online and through magazines. I know, for me, sometimes I have a yarn that isn't calling to me and I would hope maybe someone else would have a good idea what to do with it.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I've wondered that same thing myself. Some people just have trouble making a decision.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> There was one person quite some time ago who absolutely DEMANDED that a pattern be found for her. No please or thank you. It sounded as if we were here simply to find patterns for her.
> In some cases I think it is simply laziness. They want someone else to look for patterns for them. In some they have spent a lot of time looking and just aren't using the right description.


I agree, but I've seen ads for the KP Forum that hawk "free patterns," and can see how someone might think they're here on demand to all comers. It all depends on how the individual interprets what he/she sees. There is also the fact that many people are very dependent and seem to need others to give them direction(s).


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I was just wondering why so many people ask others to suggest a pattern for them when they want to knit something... I find the searching for just the right pattern to be one of the most fun aspects of starting a new project. Some of us like it so much we are willing to spend our time doing it for others!
> 
> There's a whole world of patterns online so why wouldn't you want to look at a whole bunch of them for yourself?


And a whole world of magazines and books with the most beautiful patterns. Besides the American publishings, I love the ones from the UK, usually with something extra, like a ball of yarn, bamboo crochet hooks or needles, extra patterns, etc. I also love the Spanish magazines from Mexico, Argentina and Spain. Even with the cost of these books and magazines, I still save a lot on ink for my printer. Then, if you want something different, you can always alter or modify any pattern to suit your needs.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I just recently asked for pattern help after getting a lot of useless sites or items to purchase or not even what I was looking for, but only after I tried looking for the items myself. I am doing heart monitor bags and eyeglass cases for our VA hosp. To donate to the Day Stay patients. I did say Thank you to the ladies that responded as a whole and they gave me some wonderful ideas. With that said I still haven't found the patterns for heart monitor bags. And the search is getting very exhausting so while at the oncologist office they had a bag with no straps that is larger than what I need but it gives me a general idea of how big to make the bag and I can add the staps no problem. As for helping others well that is a choice we are blessed with so if I can I help I do so. KP is quickly failing from what it use to be. There are newbies that need a little guidence and without our help the may give up entirely. I don't want to be the cause of someone giving up because they can't get help when it is needed. 
When I found this site a few years ago I was amazed at the knowledge that was here and still am. I know a lot more now than when I did as a new knitter and it was all thanks to the ladies and gents that are willing to help you. The only dumb question is the one never asked. That too can apply to the request for pattern help. Without those willing souls that guided me along I wouldn't be as far as I am today. So I say help if it makes you happy to do so and don't if you think we are a bother.


----------



## knitbiddy34 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank-you for your concern in the matter


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

gdhavens said:


> I will look for a specific pattern if I have one in mind, but I find looking, for me, sometimes is just too overwhelming. So, no, I don't enjoy looking online for patterns. On the other hand, I don't ask anyone else to look for me. I usually will look through my old pattern books and magazines, or ask other knitters in my area.
> 
> I usually look at posts that request help before I look at other posts. If I have a pattern to suggest, or am able to give help, I will do that. I like being helpful, so I don't mind.


Thankyou for your help.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Bernadettebunty said:


> Elle - it is the height of bad manners to not say thank you when someone has put themselves out for you!
> Although not housebound I do spend a lot of my life at home - I can google stuff that I require a pattern for but I am really thankful to those who, when asked for help in finding a particular pattern, post a link - I usually look these up and I have found many inspirations this way. All I need now is the time to knit or crochet these inspirations
> BTW was googling looking for a particular pattern last night and I don't know if it is the fault of the search engine (must get son to look into that) but most of the links I got were for ready made, for sale stuff and not much to do with what I was looking for. (A pattern for a crochet Roman Gladiator's helmet requested by my SIL as a Christmas gift). I found one to purchase on Ravelry just need to work out how to pay for it online - I don't have pay-pal.


I don't think there's a thing wrong with your computer. Google, like everyone else, sells advertising to pay their bills and we get stuck with those links :~).


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Ciyona said:


> I just recently asked for pattern help after getting a lot of useless sites or items to purchase or not even what I was looking for, but only after I tried looking for the items myself. I am doing heart monitor bags and eyeglass cases for our VA hosp. To donate to the Day Stay patients. I did say Thank you to the ladies that responded as a whole and they gave me some wonderful ideas. With that said I still haven't found the patterns for heart monitor bags. And the search is getting very exhausting so while at the oncologist office they had a bag with no straps that is larger than what I need but it gives me a general idea of how big to make the bag and I can add the staps no problem. As for helping others well that is a choice we are blessed with so if I can I help I do so. KP is quickly failing from what it use to be. There are newbies that need a little guidence and without our help the may give up entirely. I don't want to be the cause of someone giving up because they can't get help when it is needed.
> When I found this site a few years ago I was amazed at the knowledge that was here and still am. I know a lot more now than when I did as a new knitter and it was all thanks to the ladies and gents that are willing to help you. The only dumb question is the one never asked. That too can apply to the request for pattern help. Without those willing souls that guided me along I wouldn't be as far as I am today. So I say help if it makes you happy to do so and don't if you think we are a bother.


Well said!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You are welcome Knitbiddy34 though I am not sure who you were referring too.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Marylou12 said:


> I ask because I'm looking for tried and true patterns that are within my skill level of novice which I mention when asking.
> I also do extensive research on the sites I know about, but sometimes I just don't come up with something that I would want to do. For example: I'm looking for a top down sweater pattern for babies that doesn't require DPNS for the sleeves. Is there such a thing out there? I haven't found one yet.
> I know that it sounds unbelievable; with all the patterns that are out there, but there have been times that I just can't find what I want, so I go to the good people on KP and there usually is an answer that I'm happy with.
> Also, KP people will mention web sites that I'm unfamiliar with. That's really great when that happens for I bookmark it later use.


Sometimes I do the sleeves with dp needles, but sometimes I use the equivalent in cable needles. Other times I don't want to struggle with the dp needles, so I'll work the sleeves part in back and forth and then execute an invisible seam on the sleeves.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Bernadettebunty said:


> BTW was googling looking for a particular pattern last night and I don't know if it is the fault of the search engine (must get son to look into that) but most of the links I got were for ready made, for sale stuff and not much to do with what I was looking for. (A pattern for a crochet Roman Gladiator's helmet requested by my SIL as a Christmas gift). I found one to purchase on Ravelry just need to work out how to pay for it online - I don't have pay-pal.


When I use a search engine, I put the word - pattern - after what I am looking for (or - knit pattern; or - crochet pattern).
Yes the "retailers" links will show up as well.
Once you start using the search engines like google or yahoo,
you get the feel of how it is structured and becomes easier to just "scan" the results.
Right under the link title is the URL address.
Anything that shows a store reference, I bypass it.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> I just recently asked for pattern help after getting a lot of useless sites or items to purchase or not even what I was looking for, but only after I tried looking for the items myself. I am doing heart monitor bags and eyeglass cases for our VA hosp. To donate to the Day Stay patients. I did say Thank you to the ladies that responded as a whole and they gave me some wonderful ideas. With that said I still haven't found the patterns for heart monitor bags. And the search is getting very exhausting so while at the oncologist office they had a bag with no straps that is larger than what I need but it gives me a general idea of how big to make the bag and I can add the staps no problem. As for helping others well that is a choice we are blessed with so if I can I help I do so. KP is quickly failing from what it use to be. There are newbies that need a little guidence and without our help the may give up entirely. I don't want to be the cause of someone giving up because they can't get help when it is needed.
> When I found this site a few years ago I was amazed at the knowledge that was here and still am. I know a lot more now than when I did as a new knitter and it was all thanks to the ladies and gents that are willing to help you. The only dumb question is the one never asked. That too can apply to the request for pattern help. Without those willing souls that guided me along I wouldn't be as far as I am today. So I say help if it makes you happy to do so and don't if you think we are a bother.


I don't think any of us are bothered by an occasional asker; it's the chronic folks who don't bother to look for themselves because it's easier to get someone else to do it. I love to help, but I'm not an enabler as far as over-dependence is concerned. It isn't healthy for giver or receiver. I'm thrilled to teach anyone how to do anything I can do, but I'm not thrilled to be expected to do it over and over on a daily basis for the same person. All things in moderation. Case in point; I have a relative who repeatedly expressed a desire to have a knitting machine. I bought her a beginning machine for Christmas. She hasn't even opened the box after three years because she's waiting for me to do it, as well as drive a number of miles to give her daily lessons. I bought her a video explaining all of the beginning moves. She hasn't opened that, either. That's what I call over-dependence. Exactly how interested and how motivated is she? I prefer hand knitting and haven't machine knitted in decades, so how helpful is the halt leading the blind? Just my opinion.....


----------



## Roberta J Corbitt (Dec 2, 2011)

My opinion is that we need to think for ourselves. I once took a course called the Endangered Species. It referred to our losing our individuality as a person. When we allow others to think and make decisions for us we are losing our independence. Maybe some people might think this does not apply to finding patterns for them, but I think it does.I like looking over different patterns and deciding whether or not I want to make them. Lace patterns represent a challenge to me. I stopped, but I will keep trying until I succeed. Roberta J Corbitt in storming New Jersey


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

SQM said:


> Many of the pattern requests seem to be in response to the pictures posted. No one is being forced to help another search for a pattern. If it bothers you, move on to the next topic. I do things for others not necessarily expecting thanks but just for the good feelings I get helping them. However, I do appreciate the thanks if they come my way and I am personally a big thank you person. Thanks for reading this.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Roberta J Corbitt said:


> My opinion is that we need to think for ourselves. I once took a course called the Endangered Species. It referred to our losing our individuality as a person. When we allow others to think and make decisions for us we are losing our independence. Maybe some people might think this does not apply to finding patterns for them, but I think it does.I like looking over different patterns and deciding whether or not I want to make them. Lace patterns represent a challenge to me. I stopped, but I will keep trying until I succeed. Roberta J Corbitt in storming New Jersey


I agree that it does apply here as well.
I am not into being an enabler.
I don't mind helping, but I do know when to cut the apron strings when dealing with the same person(s) over and over.
I feel that I have given them enough guidance to fly out of the nest on their own.
Fly my friend fly! Explore the vast world out there and Enjoy! :wink:


----------



## linnerlu (Jul 9, 2013)

Ciyona said:


> <<snip>>As for helping others well that is a choice we are blessed with so if I can I help I do so. KP is quickly failing from what it use to be. There are newbies that need a little guidence and without our help the may give up entirely. I don't want to be the cause of someone giving up because they can't get help when it is needed.
> When I found this site a few years ago I was amazed at the knowledge that was here and still am. I know a lot more now than when I did as a new knitter and it was all thanks to the ladies and gents that are willing to help you. The only dumb question is the one never asked. That too can apply to the request for pattern help. Without those willing souls that guided me along I wouldn't be as far as I am today. So I say help if it makes you happy to do so and don't if you think we are a bother.


Thank you, Ciyona, for still thinking of us newbies. Just as in art quilting (my other passion) there will always be experienced, intermediate, beginners, and everything in between. Sometimes the more experienced forget what it was like to be a newbie.

I liked what Gypsie said, "And the beauty of it is that if you dont want to help you dont have to and no one knows!"


----------



## knitbiddy34 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank-you, I appreciate your help and concern! :wink:


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I can understand that Sam, as my daughter purchased a brand new baby crib for my nieces new baby and it is still in the box unused as she goes to her inlaws every other week. My daughter and I are both upset by that. My sister says they don't have enough room because she hasn't the space in her room for it. If that was the case she should have returned it and asked my daughter to help in another way. What I am saying is that with me I had a lot of guidance and I believe you have helped me on many occassions in the past. If there are chronic users then by all means they need to be shown how to look but a newbie seeing the post may be afraid to ask for help and getting the right help rather than being taught to search may scare them away from one of the greatest forums on the net. I know that I have found people that don't know how to use our search link above for things they are looking for. I am just saying a little kindness goes a long way.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Marylou12 said:


> I agree about the negativity about this subject. Why do people have to be so darn negative about helping someone in a search for patterns?
> This is a great forum and I've received help in the form of patterns, suggestions, advice...etc... on many requests.
> I have found a LOT of inspiration from others by asking when otherwise I would've had none and would've been at a standstill in my own search.
> Believe me, by the time I ask, I have exhausted all of where I know to search for patterns. On top of that, Ravelry is not the end-all in a pattern search. Many, many patterns I have seen are not for download, they are just there to be seen and admired by others.
> ...


Without having to ask, I have learned soooo much from everybody when they suggest or answer to somebody else, especially from Amyknits (sock it to me, Amy!), Jessica Jean, Galaxycraft and everybody else that posts, either a question , or an answer, and then, many times I get reminded of something I made a long time ago, or of something I've been wanting to make. That's the beauty of this forum.


----------



## knitbiddy34 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have searched high and low after seeing some of these posted and can't find them to view them a second time. If I find them a second time I will try bookmarking them.... I am a novice with online business. :-(


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You are welcome Linnerlu and Knitbiddy34.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Knitbiddy, I try to save all my newsletters so I can go back to them and find something that I had and interest in. You can also use our wonderful search link above then if all else fails ask someone about it. It helps to have a date and general description of what you are looking for. Makes the search a bit easier with all the newsletters I saved anyway providing I can get into to them all and they aren't deleted from the site. I haven't checked them in a while but I go back a couple of years with my newsletters.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> She/He outright admitted they wanted others to do the search so they could look for other things.


I can't argue that I never typed that response. I didn't intend to be taken so literally, was being too flip, i guess, and you can look at every one of my posts on this site, and I'm pretty sure I have never, ever asked someone to look up a pattern for me. If i ever did, I'm sure it will be reported back to me.

I'll own what I said, and even admit it was kind of stupid and not well thought out, but the level of sniping and snarkiness makes this site an unpleasant experience in spite of the majority of kind, helpful people who just want to improve their knitting or crocheting skills.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> I just recently asked for pattern help after getting a lot of useless sites or items to purchase or not even what I was looking for, but only after I tried looking for the items myself. I am doing heart monitor bags and eyeglass cases for our VA hosp. To donate to the Day Stay patients. I did say Thank you to the ladies that responded as a whole and they gave me some wonderful ideas. With that said I still haven't found the patterns for heart monitor bags. And the search is getting very exhausting so while at the oncologist office they had a bag with no straps that is larger than what I need but it gives me a general idea of how big to make the bag and I can add the staps no problem. As for helping others well that is a choice we are blessed with so if I can I help I do so. KP is quickly failing from what it use to be. There are newbies that need a little guidence and without our help the may give up entirely. I don't want to be the cause of someone giving up because they can't get help when it is needed.
> When I found this site a few years ago I was amazed at the knowledge that was here and still am. I know a lot more now than when I did as a new knitter and it was all thanks to the ladies and gents that are willing to help you. The only dumb question is the one never asked. That too can apply to the request for pattern help. Without those willing souls that guided me along I wouldn't be as far as I am today. So I say help if it makes you happy to do so and don't if you think we are a bother.


The whiners and complainers on KP are few and far between. Focus on the countless members who are treasures to all of us. As my born-in-Ireland friend says in her beautiful lilting brogue: "That's why God created the delete button!" :thumbup:


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Well said, Cyona. Personally, I don't understand why anyone would be offended about being asked for a pattern. It is your choice to offer/not offer it. I like to think I am helping someone find something they might like to knit. I am always grateful for help from other knitters. Makes me better and I like to pay it forward.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Roberta J Corbitt said:


> My opinion is that we need to think for ourselves. I once took a course called the Endangered Species. It referred to our losing our individuality as a person. When we allow others to think and make decisions for us we are losing our independence. Maybe some people might think this does not apply to finding patterns for them, but I think it does.I like looking over different patterns and deciding whether or not I want to make them. Lace patterns represent a challenge to me. I stopped, but I will keep trying until I succeed. Roberta J Corbitt in storming New Jersey


I happen to agree with your thinking for the most part and I think it applies to all instances of expecting other people to look after your needs as if you can't take care of yourself, key word being EXPECTING. Demanding is even worse. Asking for help beyond your own abilities and resources is a different story in my opinion. Part of individualism is recognizing that we are not clones of one another and we don't all have equal talents and abilities; we should, however, all have equal rights and opportunities (ideally).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Knitbiddy, I try to save all my newsletters so I can go back to them and find something that I had and interest in. You can also use our wonderful search link above then if all else fails ask someone about it. It helps to have a date and general description of what you are looking for. Makes the search a bit easier with all the newsletters I saved anyway providing I can get into to them all and they aren't deleted from the site. I haven't checked them in a while but I go back a couple of years with my newsletters.


Now, that's what I call resourceful!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Barb, I agree but then again I can understand how some don't want to take time to out of their busy day. For them they don't have too as there are plenty of helpers out here. It is all about an individuals choice that makes us different. Yet again I think that those who need to look for themselves first should and then and only then should they ask for help. I see all our friends here as helpers and teachers and they should be respected as such. No one should abuse the gifts that they are willing to give.



barbdpayne said:


> Well said, Cyona. Personally, I don't understand why anyone would be offended about being asked for a pattern. It is your choice to offer/not offer it. I like to think I am helping someone find something they might like to knit. I am always grateful for help from other knitters. Makes me better and I like to pay it forward.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> Well said, Cyona. Personally, I don't understand why anyone would be offended about being asked for a pattern. It is your choice to offer/not offer it. I like to think I am helping someone find something they might like to knit. I am always grateful for help from other knitters. Makes me better and I like to pay it forward.


I think that's reasonable. I don't think, however, that you've had the experience of having someone become enraged because you won't provide a copyrighted pattern. Once you've been through that and its attending ruckus a couple or ten times, it does change your perspective.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Sam, I learned a long time ago by someone else here that it was a good thing to do. Believe me it has come in handy and if I am correct I can send a link to the newsletter to another as long as I have the correct date. That way they can read the days news because there may have been more than one topic that they were interested in.



SAMkewel said:


> Now, that's what I call resourceful!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I agree that it does apply here as well.
> I am not into being an enabler.
> I don't mind helping, but I do know when to cut the apron strings when dealing with the same person(s) over and over.
> I feel that I have given them enough guidance to fly out of the nest on their own.
> Fly my friend fly! Explore the vast world out there and Enjoy! :wink:


Very well said ;~D.


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

Sometimes when asking for help for finding a pattern it's because some other KPer has tallked about it and you can't remember who but when you put up the call they come through with what you wanted. It's always appreciated. 
Then there are people like me. I really have very little computer knowledge in "searching" for an item or pattern. For example it's taken me almost 8 hours of looking for a type of cotton yarn that was mentioned on CrochetTalk. It's not that anyone has more time then I do... it's just that I truly don't know where to go, what's out there, how to do it, etc. I don't even know how to book mark pages on KP... I don't know how to listen to voice messages on my cell phone either... I'm going through some bad times and my brain is overloaded on stress.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I have watched and read many of the topic's on copyrighted items Sam and you are right about that. My sister has a quote that I disagree with and that is (if it is free it's for me.) I believe that everything you have is earned free or not. But laws are laws and they are there to protect us from infringement. Hope I got the spelling right.



SAMkewel said:


> I think that's reasonable. I don't think, however, that you've had the experience of having someone become enraged because you won't provide a copyrighted pattern. Once you've been through that and its attending ruckus a couple or ten times, it does change your perspective.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> I can understand that Sam, as my daughter purchased a brand new baby crib for my nieces new baby and it is still in the box unused as she goes to her inlaws every other week. My daughter and I are both upset by that. My sister says they don't have enough room because she hasn't the space in her room for it. If that was the case she should have returned it and asked my daughter to help in another way. What I am saying is that with me I had a lot of guidance and I believe you have helped me on many occassions in the past. If there are chronic users then by all means they need to be shown how to look but a newbie seeing the post may be afraid to ask for help and getting the right help rather than being taught to search may scare them away from one of the greatest forums on the net. I know that I have found people that don't know how to use our search link above for things they are looking for. I am just saying a little kindness goes a long way.


We have no argument here :~D. Once again, it's a question of trying to stay away from the absolutes and extremes in any situation. Our life experiences color whether we see the glass as half-full or half-empty, but it's sad to let them push us into the always or never categories.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

SueJoycetn, just go to the top of the page and click bookmark and save it with or without a description.



SueJoyceTn said:


> Sometimes when asking for help for finding a pattern it's because some other KPer has tallked about it and you can't remember who but when you put up the call they come through with what you wanted. It's always appreciated.
> Then there are people like me. I really have very little computer knowledge in "searching" for an item or pattern. For example it's taken me almost 8 hours of looking for a type of cotton yarn that was mentioned on CrochetTalk. It's not that anyone has more time then I do... it's just that I truly don't know where to go, what's out there, how to do it, etc. I don't even know how to book mark pages on KP... I don't know how to listen to voice messages on my cell phone either... I'm going through some bad times and my brain is overloaded on stress.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

sandra7 said:


> It annoys me as well, I have paid for my patterns in the past and now am giving them away. I have got so many of them also downloaded them. This last week it took me just over two days to actually sort them out getting all the right patterns together, now all I need is to find somewhere to sell them.


Uh oh... please do not give away patterns you have paid for. Let interested people buy their own copy. Designing patterns pays *CHICKEN FEED* as it is... please don't derail a sale by giving a way a copy. Support your designers who provide you with patterns!

You should also know your downloads cannot be sold. Both of these instances (giving away paid copies and selling downloads) are violations of copyright.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> I ask because I'm looking for tried and true patterns that are within my skill level of novice which I mention when asking.
> I also do extensive research on the sites I know about, but sometimes I just don't come up with something that I would want to do. For example: I'm looking for a top down sweater pattern for babies that doesn't require DPNS for the sleeves. Is there such a thing out there? I haven't found one yet.
> I know that it sounds unbelievable; with all the patterns that are out there, but there have been times that I just can't find what I want, so I go to the good people on KP and there usually is an answer that I'm happy with.
> Also, KP people will mention web sites that I'm unfamiliar with. That's really great when that happens for I bookmark it later use.


In a top down baby sweater, the sleeves are going to be a small round cylinder. Hence the dpns... You can always modify the technique to suit your likes, such as knitting with two circs, or magic loop, or going back and forth and sewing up the arm seam later. Think outside the box. Patterns are made to be modified.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I was just wondering why so many people ask others to suggest a pattern for them when they want to knit something... I find the searching for just the right pattern to be one of the most fun aspects of starting a new project. Some of us like it so much we are willing to spend our time doing it for others!
> 
> There's a whole world of patterns online so why wouldn't you want to look at a whole bunch of them for yourself?


I would like to give my reasons for asking for a particular pattern, yarn, needle size on this forum:
I like to see a finished project to see how a particular yarn works up, how this pattern fits, and any learned information that might be "Shared" by the experience that this group can offer.
I myself do not have a problem being asked about a particular issue pertaining to knitting or crocheting. I actually feel good that I can share what I have learned. where would we all be if No one shared their knowledge with any of us? jmo


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

kmckinstry77 said:


> Oh, believe me, I do... But sometimes I'm looking for something very specific which might not be in one of my usual favorite sites, or else I'm asking people's advice on which one to do, or something like that. Often times I get people telling me about sites I'd never heard of which turn out to be very useful for current & future projects. Often times people say "this one is a quick knit" & that is useful information. Sometimes I'll go looking based on what people have sent me. I like seeing what people have posted in response to other people's queries. I don't know much about e.g. knitting baby items, so it's nice to hear about people's experiences, what the parents really like, etc.
> If you notice, many of those kinds of posts are of the "What is an easy first lace shawl project?" variety... and I can understand that. I've seen a number of shawl patterns that made me go cross-eyed fairly quickly...


Please don't take my post personally. I'm not keeping tabs on who here has ever asked for a pattern suggestion. What I was talking about in my original post was the number of requests for general things, such as "Need a quick baby sweater pattern" or "Need a scarf pattern for a man". There are tons of those things online. Or even by searching posts on KP...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Apache Junction said:


> I asked for patterns to crochet Christmas stockings only after I had searched all the sites I knew of. Sorry if I offended anyone with this request. As I didn't get any answers I assume no one had any suggestions. I didn't think I had offended anyone.


Nobody's offended...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Not at all. As a matter of fact Apache, what you may be looking for can be found in old workbasket magazines. But I wouldn't know where to look for their old patterns.



Sewbizgirl said:


> Nobody's offended...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

crumpetcat said:


> I'd just like to say, I asked for an aron cable cardigan pattern to make for my 19 year old grandson, I had searched for hours but just couldn't find what I wanted, so I asked on here. I wasn't being lazy and if I can ever help anyone with a pattern I will.


Your question was for something very specific that you couldn't find. That's not what I was talking about in my OP... If you go read it again you will see I was referring to the general requests such as "need sweater pattern" or "need baby blanket pattern". These are broad requests, not something hard to find. I was remarking on why the posters didn't enjoy online "window shopping" for patterns the way most of us do. Don't knitters love to look at patterns? LOL.

When someone posts a broad request and gets a response for one or a few specific patterns, they usually don't want them. They want to see lots and then maybe decide to use one. They want others to spend their time shopping around for them, so they don't have to.

They are missing out on the fun of the search. That was my point.

So maybe for broad requests, just give the names of sites that have lots of patterns: Knitting Pattern Central, Ravelry, Lion Brand, Craftsy, etc. Teach them how to shop for what they are looking for.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

After reading all of this I will be very careful asking any questions, I loved reading all of the posts and learning from all the great people but not feeling very comfortable here after the post


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I agree, but I've seen ads for the KP Forum that hawk "free patterns," and can see how someone might think they're here on demand to all comers. It all depends on how the individual interprets what he/she sees. There is also the fact that many people are very dependent and seem to need others to give them direction(s).


Exactly. Those ads are very misleading.


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

Maybe, someone is just looking for what YOU consider your best or easiest pattern for something.


----------



## MaryJaneB (Jun 7, 2013)

How can you tell the difference between coot and other yarns?

Thanks
Mary


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

colleend2006 said:


> After reading all of this I will be very careful asking any questions, I loved reading all of the posts and learning from all the great people but not feeling very comfortable here after the post


Please... this is an over-reaction. Keep using the forum the way you wish! Ask your questions and there will be those to help. There are tons of ladies here who actually love to go finding patterns for others and many more of us who regularly offer technical instruction for those who need it.

I was quite surprised to come back to this thread after ONE day and find it had grown to 9 pages! Maybe half a dozen people actually "got" what I was trying to say in my OP, and many many more were indignant as though they were personally attacked! LOL... All I can say is, go smell the roses and have a lovely day!


----------



## MaryJaneB (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry for the misspelled word, cotton, how can you tell the difference from other yarns? Thanks.

maryjaneb from Shavertown, Pa.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

MaryJaneB said:


> How can you tell the difference between coot and other yarns?
> 
> Thanks
> Mary


Coot?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Oh, cotton... I can tell by the look and feel, but there is a burn test you can use if the yarn has no label on it.

http://www.ehow.com/how_6623892_do-test-determine-fiber-content.html

According to this site, burned cotton's ash is powdery like burned paper.

If you have a blended cotton it will be harder to tell by a burn test.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Many people don't realize the power of their search engine. I Google for just about everything except patterns but do that too when I can't find what I want on Ravelry. 
Since I have found Ravelry I almost always begin a pattern search there, but Google is really the most effective way to begin. Not all patterns are on Ravelry, but Google usually can find them. 
if you want to begin a search on a pattern listing site, use Ravelry, not one of the sites like Knitting Pattern Central. Unfortunately, one of the faults with Google is that it will often refer you to a site like KPC rather than Ravelry. It isn't that KPC isn't effective, it's that Ravelry is that much better.
1) Ravelry shows photos of patterns on your first screen, you don't have to blindly click on links as as you do on Knitting Pattern Central, you see the pattern immediately. 2) there are more patterns on Ravelry. 3, etc.) there are very good filters on Ravelry, and Ravelry allows you to search by yarn as well as by patterns. In fact, you can by "stashed" yarn from Ravelry members.
You are able to buy electronic patterns directly using Ravelry and Ravelry automatically stores a copy of the pattern in a personal library.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Please... this is an over-reaction. Keep using the forum the way you wish! Ask your questions and there will be those to help. There are tons of ladies here who actually love to go finding patterns for others and many more of us who regularly offer technical instruction for those who need it.
> 
> I was quite surprised to come back to this thread after ONE day and find it had grown to 9 pages! Maybe half a dozen people actually "got" what I was trying to say in my OP, and many many more were indignant as though they were personally attacked! LOL... All I can say is, go smell the roses and have a lovely day!


Sewbizgirl, I hope you didn't think I took your post as a personal attack. Because I didn't. I understand what you are saying. I just think that there are those that will be leary about using the forum if they think there are those who seem prudent about helping them. Especially if they are new to the site and to knitting in general. Sometimes this forum can be rough on a newcomer, I have been there as many of us have. I have learned to be guarded with how I word things as best I can and not always do I get the responses that I hope for. I have learned to roll with it. I hope others can do the same and see between the lines and not be so judgemental over a topic. You are voicing an opinon which you have every right to do. I have been on occassion guilty of misreading a topic. So everyone give Sewbizgirl a break here. We can all agree to disagree with each other from time to time.


----------



## maureen ann (Oct 10, 2012)

Last year I searched in vain for weeks for a loopy coat pattern for my great granddaughter. Could not find one. I had knit a loopy coat for her mom & wanted to one for Sarah Madison. A very kind lady came to my rescue & e.mailed me a pattern & I was truly grateful. Sometime we can search "forever" & not find what we are looking for, and if we are lucky, a nice knitter might have just what we are looking for.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't look for pattens for others here as a KP member posted a long time ago why should she look when someone else will do it. It was a real turn off for me.

Others say they don't know how to use a search engine but yet are E-bay shoppers. 

It takes a lot of time to help others and I think to many take advantage of those who love to help others.

To those who want to avoid the unwanted 'to buy' ads I put 'free pattern' in the search engine and that cleans up a lot of it. 

I have found so many blogs and sites while looking for something else so to those who don't take the time to search on their own you are missing out on so much.

And to those who are always there I say 'thank you'for helping others.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I like this site...I find helpful information..but I will never ask any of you for help...many of you are just mean...


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

bobctwn65 said:


> I like this site...I find helpful information..but I will never ask any of you for help...many of you are just mean...


No, no , no-mostly. NOT mean, maybe abrupt, or with limited time, but those who always help, always do. And those who criticize anyone for asking for help should find something better to do with their time. And do it elsewhere.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> I like this site...I find helpful information..but I will never ask any of you for help...many of you are just mean...


It is your choice to not ask for help.
But topics like this are beneficial to all.
We are touching on things that will/may help others in the way they ask for help.
Example is providing more information on what you are looking for.
Help us to help you.
Example is telling us when you don't know how to do a search (no shame in it).
We will guide you through it as well as providing you with a few links.
Example is "I am looking for a cardigan for a 5 year old girl"; instead of "I need a sweater pattern for my grandchild (or granddaughter).
That is too generic as there are many, many "sweater" patterns and styles out in the world,
and we do not know the age of the recipient (grandchild could mean any age group) - (baby/toddler/teen/adult/male/female).

If you (or anyone) has taken this as being mean or unwilling to help; then you have missed the opportunity to understand the whole concept/intent of this thread.
And for that I am sorry.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> I like this site...I find helpful information..but I will never ask any of you for help...many of you are just mean...


A few of us are just mean. Some of us, over a lifetime, grow weary of being doormats and become outspoken. Perhaps we overdo it, but if you say ouch, most of us will back off because we really do care about others and remember well how it felt to be in their shoes when we were younger. Please don't be intimidated by the few. There are many wonderful members here who are more than happy to help if we can.


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

This is why I have been in the background on this web site for years and only"joined" recently. And wouldn't you know the first time I tried to help someone, the comment I made apparently irritated someone that snarked at me. If you don't want to help someone, then don't. That says more about you than them, after all there is a category for that is there not. I must say thank you to the people who have been civil and helpful to myself and others. You are in the majority!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

graymist said:


> This is why I have been in the background on this web site for years and only"joined" recently. And wouldn't you know the first time I tried to help someone, the comment I made apparently irritated someone that snarked at me. If you don't want to help someone, then don't. That says more about you than them, after all there is a category for that is there not. I must say thank you to the people who have been civil and helpful to myself and others. You are in the majority!


 :?: :?: Sorry, but I don't see it portrayed in your prior posts.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> I can understand that Sam, as my daughter purchased a brand new baby crib for my nieces new baby and it is still in the box unused as she goes to her inlaws every other week. My daughter and I are both upset by that. My sister says they don't have enough room because she hasn't the space in her room for it. If that was the case she should have returned it and asked my daughter to help in another way. What I am saying is that with me I had a lot of guidance and I believe you have helped me on many occassions in the past. If there are chronic users then by all means they need to be shown how to look but a newbie seeing the post may be afraid to ask for help and getting the right help rather than being taught to search may scare them away from one of the greatest forums on the net. I know that I have found people that don't know how to use our search link above for things they are looking for. I am just saying a little kindness goes a long way.


And I agree. I try to take the time to recognize the newbies, but, as you know, sometimes things pile up and we don't always do what we should. It seems to me that sometimes newbies trickle in and it's manageable. Other times there will be a large number over a few days, and then it's much more difficult to keep track. For me.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> I like this site...I find helpful information..but I will never ask any of you for help...many of you are just mean...


No, I am not being mean at all. It takes hours to find the correct pattern someone wants. Especially when no details are given in the first post. 
I just prefer to send my time knitting for my favorite charity which is providing a warm winter hat and scarf for homeless men and a pair of store bought socks. 
Sorry you feel the way you do.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

I was just wondering why so many people ask others to suggest a pattern for them when they want to knit something... I find the searching for just the right pattern to be one of the most fun aspects of starting a new project. Some of us like it so much we are willing to spend our time doing it for others!

There's a whole world of patterns online so why wouldn't you want to look at a whole bunch of them for yourself?

I went back and re read what you posted maybe you should read it again you plainly say so many people ask others to suggest a pattern I just don't get why you would post this for all of us to read.. maybe you should make up a list of rules!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

I ask because theres nothing like getting experience from all u ladies and gents,, sure we can look for patterns our selfs,, but why ??? i rather have ur expertise


----------



## myrum46 (Jun 24, 2012)

I have never requested a pattern suggestion. I agree that it would be very difficult for me to know what would be appropriate for someone else's tastes & skill levels, and I wouldn't expect someone else to know mine. I enjoy searching for patterns on my own. I also enjoy looking at the suggestions others have made in response to requests & I have actually made things based on those responses. I appreciate the time others have taken to make these suggestions.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

I love the part in Ravelry where you can look for the 'Latest' patterns... I start there every time [/quote]

Aaah, someone who knows how to find these things!! I'm barely computer literate (in the remedial reading group, really), and follow the links /print out leads that others post, I haven't a clue how to put a link ON KP,but have managed to add a photo!Lindseymary


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I think most of our fellow KPers who ask for patterns assume that the other KPers might know of a really great one since we are all in awe of each other's talents. If anyone feels as if they have been asked too much by anyone, they have the choice to either tell them how to do it themselves, how to look it up, how to figure it out, or just say "NO, I can't help with that right now, sorry". That would be better than complaining about people whom you feel ask for too much help. Remember, you can't change the behavior of others, but you can change your own.


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> :?: :?: Sorry, but I don't see it portrayed in your prior posts.


This is because it was under another name, could not just take my word for it though, thanks for proving my point. I'm done with the silliness...going back into the background...but thanks for playing.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

I had looked and looked at baby blanket patterns and was having the most difficult time making up my mind. It seemed the more I looked the more indecisive I got. Some of us are just not that good at decision making and just want a little advice from more experienced and lovely knitters who are willing to share their experiences. Anyway, I was so happy to have so many people offer up what their "go to" baby blanket was and other relevant info, because it gave me more confidence and assurance hearing it from people who had "been there and done that"--many times, as opposed to this being my "first trip." I still have not made my final decision , but I'm just about there.  Also, if I were attempting something that I deemed really hard, I might ask if anyone knew of patterns that were easier/harder, what to watch out for, etc.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I think a lot of people ask for a pattern when they see how beautiful it is made up. They are not lazy nor do they think others should look for patterns for them. They admire work they see and would like to give it a try themselves. Everyone here on KP is kind and generous with their time and I would think those people who make requests realize they are doing something special for them and appreciate it very much.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

graymist said:


> This is why I have been in the background on this web site for years and only"joined" recently.
> And wouldn't you know the first time I tried to help someone, the comment I made apparently irritated someone that snarked at me.
> If you don't want to help someone, then don't.
> That says more about you than them, after all there is a category for that is there not.
> I must say thank you to the people who have been civil and helpful to myself and others. You are in the majority!





galaxycraft said:


> :?: :?: Sorry, but I don't see it portrayed in your prior posts.





graymist said:


> This is because it was under another name, could not just take my word for it though, thanks for proving my point.
> I'm done with the silliness...going back into the background...but thanks for playing.


I am certainly not going to apologize for being puzzled about your statement and went to look.
If you are a person that has had another user-name profile member....that is in the past.
Now we know that you are a prior member.
I do not play games when the "opponent" is the only one who knows the rules.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

I am a newbie knitter/crocheter (3 months) and I love searching for patterns. But I can envision times when I might need to ask for pattern suggestions. For instance, if I found a yarn that is unusual or whose properties I am unfamiliar with, I might ask for suggestions on what can be made with it.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> And I agree. I try to take the time to recognize the newbies, but, as you know, sometimes things pile up and we don't always do what we should. It seems to me that sometimes newbies trickle in and it's manageable. Other times there will be a large number over a few days, and then it's much more difficult to keep track. For me.


This is true Sam, there are those days when we have a few newbie's and then there are many, I for one don't know a lot of them but I help those that I can if I have the answer. Sometimes a few of you regulars beat me to it. Which is why I for one am grateful for all of you. I am good at the simple questions but I am far from being an expert in knitting. I learn something new each day from someone with many more years of experience. It is kinda like the ? in the op here, if one feels it is a waste of there time then why read all the posts. I read them because I learn something. How to fix a dropped stitch, a new stitch I am not aware of. A beautiful pattern I may see and ask where I may find it. Yes it takes away from knitting to read all the posts but there is something to be gained by doing so.

So thanks all you regulars for your hard earned efforts and your generostiy in helping all the new knitters and us that aren't so new.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Boy, a lot said here and I wish some of it had not been said. I see posts all the time "what to make" with this yarn. Most of the time I have no idea of what they are talking about and I just ignore the posts. I have seen times when members complain about others questions and I wish you would just ignore the posts you do not like. No one is forcing you to waste your time looking for patterns. It does make some of us hesitate to ask questions in fear of being criticized. One person always responds with use 'search'. I love to read the repeat questions on topics that interest me. I really appreciate all the help I have been given on this forum by the expert knitters. I love this forum but do not agree that people should become irritated at some of us who really do not know any better. Ignore what you don't like and keep smiling!!!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I have yet to see anyone being annoying about asking questions. Isn't that what this site is for? Knitters (and crocheters) helping knitters? If I feel I can help, I will. If I can't, I either try to point the person in the right direction or just don't respond. I feel that if I am going to take the time to read these posts, and someone asks for some type of help, why not offer it. Getting annoyed doesn't do anything but make you be annoyed, and potentially unpleasant. I would hate to think this thread would cause anyone to feel intimidated about asking for help. There will always be some of us who will take the time and make the effort if we have the time and knowledge.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks, I have received great help from AmyKnits, Jessica-Jean, Buttons, GalaxyCraft and many, many others.


barbdpayne said:


> I have yet to see anyone being annoying about asking questions. Isn't that what this site is for? Knitters (and crocheters) helping knitters? If I feel I can help, I will. If I can't, I either try to point the person in the right direction or just don't respond. I feel that if I am going to take the time to read these posts, and someone asks for some type of help, why not offer it. Getting annoyed doesn't do anything but make you be annoyed, and potentially unpleasant. I would hate to think this thread would cause anyone to feel intimidated about asking for help. There will always be some of us who will take the time and make the effort if we have the time and knowledge.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

dlarkin said:


> Boy, a lot said here and I wish some of it had not been said. I see posts all the time "what to make" with this yarn. Most of the time I have no idea of what they are talking about and I just ignore the posts. I have seen times when members complain about others questions and I wish you would just ignore the posts you do not like. No one is forcing you to waste your time looking for patterns. It does make some of us hesitate to ask questions in fear of being criticized. One person always responds with use 'search'. I love to read the repeat questions on topics that interest me. I really appreciate all the help I have been given on this forum by the expert knitters. I love this forum but do not agree that people should become irritated at some of us who really do not know any better. Ignore what you don't like and keep smiling!!!


Well said...well said!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I see here on this thread that not all members use this wonderful website affectionately called KP the same way i do. I look at this site like I am in my favorite coffee shop or at my kitchen table with a group of like minded friends. Not one of these people would feel ashamed, stupid, or selfish asking my opinion on patterns or anything else. Maybe some people who feel above or superior to those of us who are on one side or the other for asking for or giving help need to move on. Do some members who have shops feel like the rest of us are fine as customers but not friends? I have learned so much from those both asking and answering questions. Things I would never have thought of. Posters on KP show work here that looks better than the picture with the patterns. Thank you one and all for what you have contributed and I have benefitted. To my friends on KP thank you for allowing this beginner into your circle of friendship.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

jangmb said:


> I see here on this thread that not all members use this wonderful website affectionately called KP the same way i do. I look at this site like I am in my favorite coffee shop or at my kitchen table with a group of like minded friends. Not one of these people would feel ashamed, stupid, or selfish asking my opinion on patterns or anything else. Maybe some people who feel above or superior to those of us who are on one side or the other for asking for or giving help need to move on. Do some members who have shops feel like the rest of us are fine as customers but not friends? I have learned so much from those both asking and answering questions. Things I would never have thought of. Posters on KP show work here that looks better than the picture with the patterns. Thank you one and all for what you have contributed and I have benefitted. To my friends on KP thank you for allowing this beginner into your circle of friendship.


 :thumbup: :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## lambchop7262 (Mar 6, 2013)

morningstar said:


> Simple Answer: If you can't or don't want to take the time to help someone find a pattern, just don't do it. I have searched endlessly for certain patterns and didn't get what I was looking for until asking on KP. Along came wonderful helpful responses that got me what I was looking for. It's one of the many joys of being a part of the KP community.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I was just wondering why so many people ask others to suggest a pattern for them when they want to knit something... I find the searching for just the right pattern to be one of the most fun aspects of starting a new project. Some of us like it so much we are willing to spend our time doing it for others!
> 
> There's a whole world of patterns online so why wouldn't you want to look at a whole bunch of them for yourself?


I spend a lot of time looking at patterns but some time I just want to go with the flow of fellow knittters on kp. I learn a lot of new things and try different yarns and designs. If I had not asked for a shawl pattern I wound not currently be knitting Shawls by Dee. Sometime people here help guide me in a direction and then I make the pattern my own. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Please don't take my post personally. I'm not keeping tabs on who here has ever asked for a pattern suggestion. What I was talking about in my original post was the number of requests for general things, such as "Need a quick baby sweater pattern" or "Need a scarf pattern for a man". There are tons of those things online. Or even by searching posts on KP...


I'm not... just commenting on the fact that not everyone just posts without looking, first. I think a lot of people have said that, as well. 
Of course, there are people who just post without looking... I can sympathize with those have computer issues, time issues, technology use issues, etc. but I do hope that people do look a bit before they post. If nothing else, looking can help you narrow down your post topic or query enough that someone on KP would be better able to help you... 
That being said, there are some hard-to-find items or newbies who don't know which pattern to attempt, etc. 
Relax, I don't have any ruffled feathers over all this. I think we've had a few too many hot topics recently & it's making us all a little jumpy...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> This is true Sam, there are those days when we have a few newbie's and then there are many, I for one don't know a lot of them but I help those that I can if I have the answer. Sometimes a few of you regulars beat me to it. Which is why I for one am grateful for all of you. I am good at the simple questions but I am far from being an expert in knitting. I learn something new each day from someone with many more years of experience. It is kinda like the ? in the op here, if one feels it is a waste of there time then why read all the posts. I read them because I learn something. How to fix a dropped stitch, a new stitch I am not aware of. A beautiful pattern I may see and ask where I may find it. Yes it takes away from knitting to read all the posts but there is something to be gained by doing so.
> 
> So thanks all you regulars for your hard earned efforts and your generostiy in helping all the new knitters and us that aren't so new.


Actually, the SAM is my initials. I'm Sue :~). Even though I've been knitting off and on for 31 years, I still learn new techniques, new ways of doing as they are developed or those I simply didn't have time to notice until now, those that come as a result of new equipment, and so on. Even if I live for and am capable of knitting for another 20 years, I don't think I will ever consider myself an expert by any means. That's what I find so exciting about knitting, the forum, and my never-ending online research. Some things are learned quickly, others take a long time for me to master. I notice that those things vary with the individual, so experienced knitters are experienced for themselves according to their particular interests, and, in my opinion, are far from knowing it all about any particular aspect (there may be those who disagree). It's a lot like life, it's a journey and it is ever changing. I love my trip, I cheer you on in yours, we don't have to agree on all or any aspects, and I would feel really uncomfortable picking and choosing for people I haven't had the pleasure of knowing well. I don't even do that for my stepdaughter of 40 years because we don't have similar tastes. I can show her techniques, but beyond that, she needs to pick her own patterns and make her own choices in order to be truly happy with the results of her, not my, labors. Does that make sense?


----------



## dorisb (Jun 19, 2013)

I have looked for a lot of patterns, but I also like to get info on patterns others like. It's a two way street for me, and a lot of others I'm sure.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

kmckinstry77 said:


> I'm not... just commenting on the fact that not everyone just posts without looking, first. I think a lot of people have said that, as well.
> Of course, there are people who just post without looking... I can sympathize with those have computer issues, time issues, technology use issues, etc. but I do hope that people do look a bit before they post. If nothing else, looking can help you narrow down your post topic or query enough that someone on KP would be better able to help you...
> That being said, there are some hard-to-find items or newbies who don't know which pattern to attempt, etc.
> Relax, I don't have any ruffled feathers over all this. I think we've had a few too many hot topics recently & it's making us all a little jumpy...


Regarding your last sentence, boy, you can say that again! And I was one of the major players in that, but I've decided that it isn't worth what it cost in time, energy, and frustration, so I will be avoiding it henceforth. I'm not generally a loose cannon; that was a result of many months of minor provocations that I won't go into, or attempt to go into, with anyone on the open forum again. Lesson learned.


----------



## suzagrace9 (Aug 15, 2011)

I recently asked for help with a pattern for a lacy chemo cap for a young girl. I had gone through the different sites and could not find one that I particularly liked. However, the people that helped pointed me in a different direction and I found what I liked. I usually look for the patterns...sometimes you can find something you would never have thought about by having someone else's ideas. BTW, I am very good on a computer and am very comfortable looking for stuff myself.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Actually, the SAM is my initials. I'm Sue :~). Even though I've been knitting off and on for 31 years, I still learn new techniques, new ways of doing as they are developed or those I simply didn't have time to notice until now, those that come as a result of new equipment, and so on. Even if I live for and am capable of knitting for another 20 years, I don't think I will ever consider myself an expert by any means. That's what I find so exciting about knitting, the forum, and my never-ending online research. Some things are learned quickly, others take a long time for me to master. I notice that those things vary with the individual, so experienced knitters are experienced for themselves according to their particular interests, and, in my opinion, are far from knowing it all about any particular aspect (there may be those who disagree). It's a lot like life, it's a journey and it is ever changing. I love my trip, I cheer you on in yours, we don't have to agree on all or any aspects, and I would feel really uncomfortable picking and choosing for people I haven't had the pleasure of knowing well. I don't even do that for my stepdaughter of 40 years because we don't have similar tastes. I can show her techniques, but beyond that, she needs to pick her own patterns and make her own choices in order to be truly happy with the results of her, not my, labors. Does that make sense?


Absolutely it does Sue, Thanks for telling my your name I tend to respond to a persons sn most of the time and Chemo-nesia gets to me and I may forget so if I do please forgive me. Your comment really hits the nail on the head here and has a lesson to be learned. By the way, my name is Pat. I am a self taught knitter who couldn't even read a crochet pattern until I learned to knit. It was nice having the lightbulb go off when it did. And this was before I found Kp. Then with all the help the members gave me made my new found knowledge worth it.Yes I love searching for patterns to knit, crochet and even tat. And I enjoy helping others with what limited knowledge that I have gained since being here. As some know I have been dealing with family loss over the last year and a half, hence why I haven't been seen much. I am not in need of sympathy but felt that some who know me and didn't know why I haven't been on like I use too should know. This forum has been great even if I recieved a few punches along the way. I haven't given up on it, I just lurk a little more than I use too. When a topic has caught my attention I comment. Sometimes I take a hit but others I don't. I miss some of those that were here and have since left during my solitude but I know the forum is here if I have questions.
So thanks to everyone for being a part of my online life here at KP. Some older members some younger. You are all great and I welcome the knowledge you all have to offer.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Bettyboop0832 said:


> There is always a new type of yarn coming ou, and sometimes the company doesnt have a pattern that you are looking for. Esppecially in baby yarns. They came out with a new yarn tizzy and I cant find a baby pattern for it


I am happy to do this for Bettyboop. I went to my Google search box and typed in Knitting Pattern Tizzy Baby and it came up with this:
http://www.bernat.com/product.php?LGC=tizzy

I enjoy a challenge and like to search for things people have asked for. 

Marg


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Absolutely it does Sue, Thanks for telling my your name I tend to respond to a persons sn most of the time and Chemo-nesia gets to me and I may forget so if I do please forgive me. Your comment really hits the nail on the head here and has a lesson to be learned. By the way, my name is Pat. I am a self taught knitter who couldn't even read a crochet pattern until I learned to knit. It was nice having the lightbulb go off when it did. And this was before I found Kp. Then with all the help the members gave me made my new found knowledge worth it.Yes I love searching for patterns to knit, crochet and even tat. And I enjoy helping others with what limited knowledge that I have gained since being here. As some know I have been dealing with family loss over the last year and a half, hence why I haven't been seen much. I am not in need of sympathy but felt that some who know me and didn't know why I haven't been on like I use too should know. This forum has been great even if I recieved a few punches along the way. I haven't given up on it, I just lurk a little more than I use too. When a topic has caught my attention I comment. Sometimes I take a hit but others I don't. I miss some of those that were here and have since left during my solitude but I know the forum is here if I have questions.
> So thanks to everyone for being a part of my online life here at KP. Some older members some younger. You are all great and I welcome the knowledge you all have to offer.


Since you're self-taught, we have that in common. I'm sorry to hear you've had a number of losses recently. I've also been through that, not so recently, but it was a period of time during which I couldn't recover from one before another struck. I don't expect a painless life, but that period was more than a bit much. If I can do anything to help, please do ask, privately if you wish.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Since you're self-taught, we have that in common. I'm sorry to hear you've had a number of losses recently. I've also been through that, not so recently, but it was a period of time during which I couldn't recover from one before another struck. I don't expect a painless life, but that period was more than a bit much. If I can do anything to help, please do ask.


Thanks, I am doing okay I want to say this was a two year thing I lost my youngest brother and eight months later it was my oldest brother and then almost a year later was my DH and then two weeks after that we lost his older brother so yeah it has been a rough patch. All were due to illness. I take it one day at a time and try to get a bit of normalcy back but I know it takes time. Thank goodness for this fourm as though I have been lurking a lot I am beginning to socialize more. Life goes on. If anoyone has any ideas on how to get my concentration back it would be helpful. I pick up a piece of wip and try to get back into my knitting but I soon put it down for the lack of being commited to it. I have so many projects I want to finish.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Thanks, I am doing okay I want to say this was a two year thing I lost my youngest brother and eight months later it was my oldest brother and then almost a year later was my DH and then two weeks after that we lost his older brother so yeah it has been a rough patch. All were due to illness. I take it one day at a time and try to get a bit of normalcy back but I know it takes time. Thank goodness for this fourm as though I have been lurking a lot I am beginning to socialize more. Life goes on. If anoyone has any ideas on how to get my concentration back it would be helpful. I pick up a piece of wip and try to get back into my knitting but I soon put it down for the lack of being commited to it. I have so many projects I want to finish.


For me it was my son, stepson, stepdaughter, and DH, all due to chronic illnesses, over five years, so while none of them were sudden surprises, I was also the only caregiver for son in his home and husband in ours. DH was estranged from his adult children due to their not understanding and taking his dementia personally. It was some time before I could pick up knitting and get anywhere, as well :~). I found that when I was able to stop expecting yet another shoe to drop and got some real rest, the ability to concentrate slowly came back. In a way, I started from the beginning with scarves, dish cloths, and hats. Be kind to yourself and don't push too hard. If you can only knit for five minutes or less a day, that's fine. If you want to put it aside for a few weeks or days, go ahead and be a forum spectator for awhile. And then one day you'll find yourself picking up interest and the ability to concentrate on small projects, then wip's or larger new projects. They'll wait for you until you're ready :~). I know it's frustrating at times, and everyone recovers in their own time, but you WILL get to a better place in your life.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you Sue I will take you advice on this. The only unexpected one was my younger brother of 5 older brothers. He and I had grown apart and were slowly reconciling. I was doing a lot for him and his wife before he passes from an massive anurisum. I know I didn't spell it right. He had called me on a Thursday night and wanted to make sure that I was going to take him to she his wife in the hospital the next day. I was so tired I told him that I would take him that afternoon as I needed some time to myself to do some things for me. It is sad really but maybe Gods way of protecting me from being the one that had to deal with it when it happend. I would have been taking him to a hospital to see his wife. And maybe he might have survived, but we would have been on the highway in the middle of traffic and it could have been worse for me as the driver. I felt like I was being selfish because I needed that few hours to myself.I had given my mom some money every month and she told me she didn't need it so I told her to make sure that my brother got his meds as he was out of work and was very depressed. I finally told him where mom was getting the money from and we started getting closer. I am happy for the time we got to have together and that he was finally coming out of his depression. Eight months later my older brother lost his battle with kidney disease due to his diabetes and almost a year later and my last chemo treatment my DH passed from a 3 yr battle with a lung infection called MAI. It was a bacterial infection that is cased but a bug in the soil, air or water in our area.


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

dlarkin said:


> Boy, a lot said here and I wish some of it had not been said. I see posts all the time "what to make" with this yarn. Most of the time I have no idea of what they are talking about and I just ignore the posts. I have seen times when members complain about others questions and I wish you would just ignore the posts you do not like. No one is forcing you to waste your time looking for patterns. It does make some of us hesitate to ask questions in fear of being criticized. One person always responds with use 'search'. I love to read the repeat questions on topics that interest me. I really appreciate all the help I have been given on this forum by the expert knitters. I love this forum but do not agree that people should become irritated at some of us who really do not know any better. Ignore what you don't like and keep smiling!!!


Ditto -- I just hope some of these comments don't discourage someone who is really puzzled or struggling. So many have been helped with just simple suggestions or recounting of someone's experience in similar situations -- isn't that what the forum is about? Remember the post the other day of 'what do you admire about KP?' I kinda think some have lost sight of that... C'mon folks.. if you're not amenable to suggestions (even sometimes the obvious)... then pass on to another topic.

Sorry, didn't mean to ramble on. Have a great nite..


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Ciyona said:


> Thank you Sue I will take you advice on this. The only unexpected one was my younger brother of 5 older brothers. He and I had grown apart and were slowly reconciling. I was doing a lot for him and his wife before he passes from an massive anurisum. I know I didn't spell it right. He had called me on a Thursday night and wanted to make sure that I was going to take him to she his wife in the hospital the next day. I was so tired I told him that I would take him that afternoon as I needed some time to myself to do some things for me. It is sad really but maybe Gods way of protecting me from being the one that had to deal with it when it happend. I would have been taking him to a hospital to see his wife. And maybe he might have survived, but we would have been on the highway in the middle of traffic and it could have been worse for me as the driver. I felt like I was being selfish because I needed that few hours to myself.I had given my mom some money every month and she told me she didn't need it so I told her to make sure that my brother got his meds as he was out of work and was very depressed. I finally told him where mom was getting the money from and we started getting closer. I am happy for the time we got to have together and that he was finally coming out of his depression. Eight months later my older brother lost his battle with kidney disease due to his diabetes and almost a year later and my last chemo treatment my DH passed from a 3 yr battle with a lung infection called MAI. It was a bacterial infection that is cased but a bug in the soil, air or water in our area.


You are obviously one strong person! God Bless You!


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> Sometimes people search and don't find what they want so they are asking to be pointed in a new direction.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> I like this site...I find helpful information..but I will never ask any of you for help...many of you are just mean...


Oh come on... :roll: some of us might need to grow a little thicker skin. There are so many nice people here.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> You are obviously one strong person! God Bless You!


Maybe, but we all have strenghts. I am just not sure how strong I am at this point DH was my caregiver and now if I have to face chemo again I will do it alone. I can't afford to have someone come in for the few days after treatment. I suppose my mom God love her will come sit with me. And I will have to see about a driver to take me in and bring me home. So I am going to have to do some checking on my options when the time comes. Been doing really well though, I will know in a few years as I come out of remission. I do hope it lasts longer. My doctors were shooting for five years this time. Best I have ever gotten was four and a half. We can hope for the best though. 
A big hug to all of you that make chemo hats. Some people don't understand how much they are apperciated by those that can't wear wigs. I know I will never get another wig to try on and next time someone remarks why don't I wear one I am going to tell them why. They hurt. I am not ashamed of my cancer and no one else should be either. If any one wants to know my reason's for doing what I do I will tell them. All they have to do is ask.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

Sewbizgirl said:


> There's a whole world of patterns online so why wouldn't you want to look at a whole bunch of them for yourself?


Some people are here for more than just technical support, and for them, it is a matter of being in relationship with other members to ask for support in different ways. I am very reluctant to make a negative judgement about someone who asks for help finding a pattern because there may be a lot of reasons why they are having trouble doing so. They may be on a limited income and not be able to afford the connect time or data usage to be reviewing lots of photos or videos. They may already know from experience that there are members here who share their tastes, as well as those who don't, and trust that those who don't will put their attention on the posts of those with whom they do share appreciation and tastes, which is the respectful thing to do. In regular life outside of this forum, it's not only normal but healthy for people to ask each other for opinions, options, recommendations, etc., because it's the way we are designed to connect with one another, in other words, it's how we "knit" ourselves together, so to speak.

I don't see why anyone is expected to conform to what seems logical or right to anyone else. Isn't one of the good things about this forum the wide variety of experience levels, personalities, interests and all of the unconditional and non-judgmental giving that obviously flows through the threads?

Life is too short to hate other people without knowing exactly who is on the other side of the monitor and without knowing more about their intention. I don't feel good about reducing someone else to a "pet peeve" or label them a "lazy" when I don't know them, and even if I did know them, it's not up to me to put those labels on them. There is a greater power than me who knows why they are on the path they are on. I can be mindful and aware, and I can choose my behavior. That includes choosing not to be judgmental or make negative assumptions.


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Let us not forget why we joined KP...................to learn from others and help each other..............that is why I joined


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

Pippen said:


> Let us not forget why we joined KP...................to learn from others and help each other..............that is why I joined


 :thumbup: :-D :thumbup: :-D :thumbup:


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Ciyona said:


> Thank you Sue I will take you advice on this. The only unexpected one was my younger brother of 5 older brothers. He and I had grown apart and were slowly reconciling. I was doing a lot for him and his wife before he passes from an massive anurisum. I know I didn't spell it right. He had called me on a Thursday night and wanted to make sure that I was going to take him to she his wife in the hospital the next day. I was so tired I told him that I would take him that afternoon as I needed some time to myself to do some things for me. It is sad really but maybe Gods way of protecting me from being the one that had to deal with it when it happend. I would have been taking him to a hospital to see his wife. And maybe he might have survived, but we would have been on the highway in the middle of traffic and it could have been worse for me as the driver. I felt like I was being selfish because I needed that few hours to myself.I had given my mom some money every month and she told me she didn't need it so I told her to make sure that my brother got his meds as he was out of work and was very depressed. I finally told him where mom was getting the money from and we started getting closer. I am happy for the time we got to have together and that he was finally coming out of his depression. Eight months later my older brother lost his battle with kidney disease due to his diabetes and almost a year later and my last chemo treatment my DH passed from a 3 yr battle with a lung infection called MAI. It was a bacterial infection that is cased but a bug in the soil, air or water in our area.


I hear your pain. I lost my son 8 yrs ago and I can tell you life is never the same. My passion was quilting during this time of great sadness. Now i can not even go into my sewing room to do anything. I have no idea why. For many of the 8yrs. I would go over in my mind eveything that happened leading up to my son's death. I sure you did the same with your brother like: if only I did or didnt' do this he would still be here. It is enough to send you into deep depression. How I got into knitting: my niece started a group for knitters/crocheters. all we had to do was make 8" squares and pass them in. We were going to make afghans for homeless people transitioning into homes. we would present the afghans as a "house warming" gift when they moved into their new apts. For some reason the act of helping someone else was what got me into a new passion. I love going to the group and making new friends.
I also found this KP group in april. Most of the people are very kind and don't mind helping out. All I can give for advice about the healing process is try to find a passion and don't look back! Good Luck and God bless.


----------



## linnerlu (Jul 9, 2013)

oops


----------



## linnerlu (Jul 9, 2013)

Ciyona said:


> Maybe, but we all have strenghts. I am just not sure how strong I am at this point DH was my caregiver and now if I have to face chemo again I will do it alone. I can't afford to have someone come in for the few days after treatment. I suppose my mom God love her will come sit with me. And I will have to see about a driver to take me in and bring me home. So I am going to have to do some checking on my options when the time comes. Been doing really well though, I will know in a few years as I come out of remission. I do hope it lasts longer. My doctors were shooting for five years this time. Best I have ever gotten was four and a half. We can hope for the best though.
> A big hug to all of you that make chemo hats. Some people don't understand how much they are apperciated by those that can't wear wigs. I know I will never get another wig to try on and next time someone remarks why don't I wear one I am going to tell them why. They hurt. I am not ashamed of my cancer and no one else should be either. If any one wants to know my reason's for doing what I do I will tell them. All they have to do is ask.


I have made a quilted chemo cap for a friend, but I didn't know how to knit then ... I will try that next. She also mentioned that wigs hurt her, and besides, she looked cute without hair ... I'll bet you do, too! Best of luck with your treatments, and hugs from your new friends.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you for your very kind words and gentle advice. May you be blessed and peace be with you.



rasputin said:


> I hear your pain. I lost my son 8 yrs ago and I can tell you life is never the same. My passion was quilting during this time of great sadness. Now i can not even go into my sewing room to do anything. I have no idea why. For many of the 8yrs. I would go over in my mind eveything that happened leading up to my son's death. I sure you did the same with your brother like: if only I did or didnt' do this he would still be here. It is enough to send you into deep depression. How I got into knitting: my niece started a group for knitters/crocheters. all we had to do was make 8" squares and pass them in. We were going to make afghans for homeless people transitioning into homes. we would present the afghans as a "house warming" gift when they moved into their new apts. For some reason the act of helping someone else was what got me into a new passion. I love going to the group and making new friends.
> I also found this KP group in april. Most of the people are very kind and don't mind helping out. All I can give for advice about the healing process is try to find a passion and don't look back! Good Luck and God bless.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

linnerlu said:


> I have made a quilted chemo cap for a friend, but I didn't know how to knit then ... I will try that next. She also mentioned that wigs hurt her, and besides, she looked cute without hair ... I'll bet you do, too! Best of luck with your treatments, and hugs from your new friends.


I lost my hair in 2004 in my first treatment, I couldn't wear the wigs but for about thirty minutes at a time before it started irritating my forehead. That was caused by the netting used to hold them in place and I felt like I had a very bad bruise all the time. So I picked up a lovely turban style cap and wore that. Then when the war happened some fool in traffic called me a ********. I was so angry over this as I was born in this country and didn't understand why someone would say such a thing. I told my brother about it and how if traffic on my side of the road wasn't moving I would have stopped my car, gotten out and take off the turban and explain to the man that I was a cancer patient in hopes to make him feel a half inch tall. But I didn't. The next thing I knew I had three hats in the mail from my brother. My favorite was the news boy cap. After a while being bald didn't bother me and I would have to catch myself before going outside without a hat. The best thing was not having to tend to my then very long hair that was the nice thing about chemo once vanity disappers. Fortunately the next two times I had treatment I didn't lose any hair but I would go bald again in a heart beat and not think twice about it during treatment.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

wyldwmn said:


> Life is too short to hate other people without knowing exactly who is on the other side of the monitor and without knowing more about their intention. I don't feel good about reducing someone else to a "pet peeve" or label them a "lazy" when I don't know them, and even if I did know them, it's not up to me to put those labels on them. There is a greater power than me who knows why they are on the path they are on. I can be mindful and aware, and I can choose my behavior. That includes choosing not to be judgmental or make negative assumptions.


Whoa... Hate? _Hate?_ It would appear that you are the one who has jumped to making some negative assumptions....


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Ciyona, all the best to you in your cancer battle.


----------



## Apache Junction (Aug 9, 2013)

Not being very familiar with this forum, I didn't know about the search button at the top until a very helpful member told me about it when I asked a question. So please, don't stop answering questions. Not all of us are as experienced as some. I have learned a lot just reading the posts but have only asked for help a couple of times so don't consider myself an abuser. A special thanks to those who have the patience and knowledge to help others.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Whoa... Hate? _Hate?_ It would appear that you are the one who has jumped to making some negative assumptions....


Most of us can be very angry with some people at times without hating them, don't you think? I agree that assumptions are very dangerous to make.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> So could the kind soul who goes off in search of a pattern for you. Honestly, I don't know why people do this, except that they must love the search process enough to waste their own knitting/surfing time doing it for a stranger.
> 
> I don't buy the "I don't know how to search" excuse, either. Anyone who can find KP and learn to navigate it, is savvy enough to learn to plug a search phrase into their Google box and have a look around the web for themselves.


Bravo! I totally agree.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Most of us can be very angry with some people at times without hating them, don't you think? I agree that assumptions are very dangerous to make.


Why does someone always have to go there no matter what the subject is.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I think that's reasonable. I don't think, however, that you've had the experience of having someone become enraged because you won't provide a copyrighted pattern. Once you've been through that and its attending ruckus a couple or ten times, it does change your perspective.


LOL, brought back memories of the time I did that, only I didn't stop to think. I was a relatively new knitter. The woman sitting next to me the local yarn shop knitting group had a lovely felted bag. I asked about the pattern and she showed it to me. I then asked for a copy. Whooooeeee! I got a lecture on copyright issues that I've never forgotten. An innocent mistake but the mark of Cain was definitely on my brow. I wasn't at all enraged, only embarrassed that I had opened my big mouth.

Later, when she went to the restroom, she took her knitting bag along --- probably thought I would snatch the pattern and copy it while she was gone.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Probably there are times when people are just looking for inspiration...


I find that when I go looking for patterns I see so many that I want to try, that I forget why I went there in the first place. Asking the KP people is easier. We always find someone here to help


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I was just wondering why so many people ask others to suggest a pattern for them when they want to knit something... I find the searching for just the right pattern to be one of the most fun aspects of starting a new project. Some of us like it so much we are willing to spend our time doing it for others!
> 
> There's a whole world of patterns online so why wouldn't you want to look at a whole bunch of them for yourself?


Amen and amen! It infuriates me when people expect others to do their work for them by searching for patterns and recipes. Do they not know that a Google search produces hundreds of recipes to choose from? Same with patterns. Most questions asked on KP can be answered by doing a Google search. If you need visual knitting instructions, as I do, look for videos on YouTube. Take time to get acquainted with the KP site by clicking on everything at the top of the page -- Search, Help, etc. See where it takes you.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> It infuriates me when people expect others to do their work for them...


Becoming "infuriated" is a choice, as is making negative accusations, assumptions and judgments about people you don't know. Those choices are about the person who makes them, not the person they are targeting for projection of pre-existing anger and frustration. It's a form of baiting and it's a reflection on the person throwing out the bait, not the person being attacked.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

wyldwmn said:


> Becoming "infuriated" is a choice, as is making negative accusations, assumptions and judgments about people you don't know. Those choices are about the person who makes them, not the person they are targeting for projection of pre-existing anger and frustration. It's a form of baiting and it's a reflection on the person throwing out the bait, not the person being attacked.


I like this statement very much!
Thanks for sharing it with us!!!!


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

wyldwmn wrote:
Becoming "infuriated" is a choice, as is making negative accusations, assumptions and judgments about people you don't know. Those choices are about the person who makes them, not the person they are targeting for projection of pre-existing anger and frustration. It's a form of baiting and it's a reflection on the person throwing out the bait, not the person being attacked.



Cheryl Jaeger said:


> I like this statement very much!
> Thanks for sharing it with us!!!!


Ditto!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

rasputin said:


> I hear your pain. I lost my son 8 yrs ago and I can tell you life is never the same. My passion was quilting during this time of great sadness. Now i can not even go into my sewing room to do anything. I have no idea why. For many of the 8yrs. I would go over in my mind eveything that happened leading up to my son's death. I sure you did the same with your brother like: if only I did or didnt' do this he would still be here. It is enough to send you into deep depression. How I got into knitting: my niece started a group for knitters/crocheters. all we had to do was make 8" squares and pass them in. We were going to make afghans for homeless people transitioning into homes. we would present the afghans as a "house warming" gift when they moved into their new apts. For some reason the act of helping someone else was what got me into a new passion. I love going to the group and making new friends.
> I also found this KP group in april. Most of the people are very kind and don't mind helping out. All I can give for advice about the healing process is try to find a passion and don't look back! Good Luck and God bless.


I lost mine 11 years ago, and I'm sorry to say that loss will never get better for me. Sometimes we just need to keep going anyway.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

jvallas said:


> You mean the people who provide answers? I just assume if they get on KP and provide info, it's because they want to. That's why I ever answer anyone's questions - I enjoy helping people.


I LOVE your answer!! :thumbup: I also enjoy helping people. Sure, I could just tell someone to "google it". Instead, *I* google it, if it's something of interest to me. That way, I learn something too. And, if someone is looking for an easy pattern for a particular item, and it's something I've made and had success with, I'm happy to share that. If it's not something I'm interested in or something I've made, I simply go on to something else. I don't tell them they're lazy for not researching themselves.

No one is forcing anyone to answer a request for a pattern, how to do a stitch, etc. If it infuriates you that someone had the gall to ask a question here rather than google it, then just ignore the post! Don't even open it, it's a waste of your precious time anyway. Just steer away from any post that asks a question. There are plenty of us here that don't mind looking for an answer.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> Amen and amen! It infuriates me when people expect others to do their work for them by searching for patterns and recipes. Do they not know that a Google search produces hundreds of recipes to choose from? Same with patterns. Most questions asked on KP can be answered by doing a Google search. If you need visual knitting instructions, as I do, look for videos on YouTube. Take time to get acquainted with the KP site by clicking on everything at the top of the page -- Search, Help, etc. See where it takes you.


Perhaps some of the newer knitters think a more experienced one would know what kind of pattern would be appropriate for them. Experienced knitters usually know simple patterns, more complex patterns, etc. without having to do much of a search. Don't put people down for asking advise. That is how all of us learned at one point in our life.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

RedQueen said:


> Perhaps some of the newer knitters think a more experienced one would know what kind of pattern would be appropriate for them. Experienced knitters usually know simple patterns, more complex patterns, etc. without having to do much of a search. Don't put people down for asking advise. That is how all of us learned at one point in our life.


What a kind, tactful comment. I depend upon the more experienced crafters for help and would like to feel comfortable knowing they are there for me. And many times the google responses are overwhelming, is it lazy or stupid to ask a specific question of the experts.


----------



## PuddingHead (Aug 6, 2013)

I am still looking for a pattern for a little boys sweater, with a train running
Along the bottom, I have the front finished, but can't finish the back. Any
Help will be greatly appreciated .


----------



## missmew125 (May 8, 2013)

I agree. I can spend hours (and I do) looking for future projects and saving them. This way I always have a new project to look forward too.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

The irony is - if questions and answers had not been posted there would be no search results inside of KP Keep on asking questions members - I have learned so much from those who asked questions and received answers to questions or situations I had not encountered yet. Those who are offended can just simply not answer. I am not in the least annoyed.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

PuddingHead said:


> I am still looking for a pattern for a little boys sweater, with a train running
> Along the bottom, I have the front finished, but can't finish the back. Any
> Help will be greatly appreciated .


Here are some on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_kw=train+knitting+pattern

And there are at least two threads here on KP that talk about train sweaters:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-174375-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29612-1.html

Hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

jangmb said:


> The irony is - if questions and answers had not been posted there would be no search results inside of KP Keep on asking questions members - I have learned so much from those who asked questions and received answers to questions or situations I had not encountered yet. Those who are offended can just simply not answer. I am not in the least annoyed.


What a great point!!! And thank you (and others) so much for your encouragement to keep asking questions. I have only been a member for a little over a week and have already learned more from reading the questions and answers from others than I've learned on my own in the two years I've been knitting!

What a blessing this sight is! My only problem is that I have been reading too much and not getting enough done around the house, including starting my next knitting project! I may have to wean myself from here for a few days.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

BBatten17 said:


> There are plenty of us here that don't mind looking for an answer


 :-D :thumbup:


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> I lost mine 11 years ago, and I'm sorry to say that loss will never get better for me. Sometimes we just need to keep going anyway.


yeah, most of the time that's how I feel too.
God bless


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you Sewbizgirl. This op has really generated many pro's and con's on your question. It is quite the read.


----------



## Sheila4 (Feb 12, 2012)

grannyLo said:


> I'm sitting here wondering; what is the fuss about?
> 
> When I "joined" this group I did not sign any agreements, made no commitment to answer all the questions, do searches for others... If I don't know the answers, or have little interest in the topic, I move along. They have these lovely arrows at the top of the page, I find them very useful. Which begs the question, why don't I move along?


Thank you. You said it all.
Sheila


----------



## mum of 11 (Jul 14, 2011)

have asked for help a few times after trying to find pattern myself and simeone also finds it for me me I get to use the pattern I what.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Ciyona said:


> Maybe, but we all have strenghts. I am just not sure how strong I am at this point DH was my caregiver and now if I have to face chemo again I will do it alone. I can't afford to have someone come in for the few days after treatment. I suppose my mom God love her will come sit with me. And I will have to see about a driver to take me in and bring me home. So I am going to have to do some checking on my options when the time comes. Been doing really well though, I will know in a few years as I come out of remission. I do hope it lasts longer. My doctors were shooting for five years this time. Best I have ever gotten was four and a half. We can hope for the best though.
> A big hug to all of you that make chemo hats. Some people don't understand how much they are apperciated by those that can't wear wigs. I know I will never get another wig to try on and next time someone remarks why don't I wear one I am going to tell them why. They hurt. I am not ashamed of my cancer and no one else should be either. If any one wants to know my reason's for doing what I do I will tell them. All they have to do is ask.


Isn't it great that now we can live with cancer? Before you felt like you were sentenced to death once you were diagnosed with it. But it is still scary. My thyroid cancer metastized to my limph nodes, left neck muscle and left neck artery was diagnosed in 2002, and I was probably walking around with it for more than 10 years. After the treatment with iodine, I was told that the cancer was going to come back in my throat first within 5 years, then in my lungs within 10 years, in which cases I was going to get iodine treatment again, then I was going to get it in my bones within 15 years and then they will not do anything but let me go. After 11 years nothing has come back yet. 
for your caregiver: If you receive SSI, you should be able to get a chore worker/live in aide paid for by Medicare. If you receive only SS and/or private pension, you can still get assistance and pay only share of cost and SSA will pay the difference. Check with your Benefits Administrator. I hope you recover soon.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

BBatten17 said:


> I LOVE your answer!! :thumbup: I also enjoy helping people. Sure, I could just tell someone to "google it". Instead, *I* google it, if it's something of interest to me. That way, I learn something too. And, if someone is looking for an easy pattern for a particular item, and it's something I've made and had success with, I'm happy to share that. If it's not something I'm interested in or something I've made, I simply go on to something else. I don't tell them they're lazy for not researching themselves.
> 
> No one is forcing anyone to answer a request for a pattern, how to do a stitch, etc. If it infuriates you that someone had the gall to ask a question here rather than google it, then just ignore the post! Don't even open it, it's a waste of your precious time anyway. Just steer away from any post that asks a question. There are plenty of us here that don't mind looking for an answer.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

PuddingHead said:


> I am still looking for a pattern for a little boys sweater, with a train running
> Along the bottom, I have the front finished, but can't finish the back. Any
> Help will be greatly appreciated .


Are you saying you have the pattern for the front but not the back? If so, I can help you use the front pattern to make the back from. It only takes some slight adaptation at the neck. PM me...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

normancha said:


> Isn't it great that now we can live with cancer? Before you felt like you were sentenced to death once you were diagnosed with it. But it is still scary. My thyroid cancer metastized to my limph nodes, left neck muscle and left neck artery was diagnosed in 2002, and I was probably walking around with it for more than 10 years. After the treatment with iodine, I was told that the cancer was going to come back in my throat first within 5 years, then in my lungs within 10 years, in which cases I was going to get iodine treatment again, then I was going to get it in my bones within 15 years and then they will not do anything but let me go. After 11 years nothing has come back yet.
> for your caregiver: If you receive SSI, you should be able to get a chore worker/live in aide paid for by Medicare. If you receive only SS and/or private pension, you can still get assistance and pay only share of cost and SSA will pay the difference. Check with your Benefits Administrator. I hope you recover soon.


I am so glad you are doing so well, I do get a widows disability pension and a small navy sbp annuity Still waiting to hear about my DIC from the VA but if I get that I lose my sbp from the navy.I am told that could take up to a year. I have my TriCare Prime so that helps with co pays. Just wish my DH would have left me some insurance that would have paid off the house but he was stubborn and didn't get it thinking the other benefits would be enough I guess. It is a wonderful thing that treatment has come so far. My dad passed from lung cancer in 81 and when I was diagnosed I knew that treatment had come a long way since them. And having other family on dads side passing with different cancers from my own has taken a toil on all of us but I am going to beat it for as long as God allows me too. And hope that they find a cure for all cancer in my lifetime. Adding them up we have so far five different types in my family all relations on my dads side.
We are hoping I get at least five years remission this time mine since I was diagnosed is between 4 and 4 1/2 years before I am back in treatment.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Sometimes it is useful to ask for advice if you are using a novelty or special yarn.
There are also those who embarking in a new direction eg sock or lace knitting and are asking advice of those more experienced as to a suitable beginners pattern.
Also with the increased popularity of knitting there must be new knitters joining all the time who would not know that there is a great archive of advice on 
KP


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I myself made a pattern request for an out of print pattern book asking if anybody had the book and would be willing to sell it to me. Somebody sent it to me and refused any payment which was so kind of them


----------



## Apache Junction (Aug 9, 2013)

Ciyona, I don't know where you live and if they do it there but check with the Cancer Society. I know in Canada they will drive you to and from your treatments at no charge to you. We are supporting a friend right now who is going through treatments. She is a member of our knitwits (knitting group) and after each treatment one of us spends the night with her until she is able to be on her own at night. During the day one of us often drops in to cheer her up. She is going to move to her daughters so we have been packing up her house, taking things to the dump and second hand stores etc. One of the neighbours is making her dinner every night. If she didn't have her "army of friends" to help we have CCAC here which will step in. Community Care Access. Do check with your doctor or his nurse to see what is available especially at no charge. At this time in your life you need the help so don't be afraid to ask. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Apache Junction said:


> Ciyona, I don't know where you live and if they do it there but check with the Cancer Society. I know in Canada they will drive you to and from your treatments at no charge to you. We are supporting a friend right now who is going through treatments. She is a member of our knitwits (knitting group) and after each treatment one of us spends the night with her until she is able to be on her own at night. During the day one of us often drops in to cheer her up. She is going to move to her daughters so we have been packing up her house, taking things to the dump and second hand stores etc. One of the neighbours is making her dinner every night. If she didn't have her "army of friends" to help we have CCAC here which will step in. Community Care Access. Do check with your doctor or his nurse to see what is available especially at no charge. At this time in your life you need the help so don't be afraid to ask. My prayers are with you.


Apache, I will check into it, I think everyone is confused. I have been out of treatment since Jan. I will talk to my oncologist in Nov. my next visit isn't until then. It is nice that you all show such concern for me. They do have some assistance available here, I just have to find out what kind. I live 45 min from my cancer doctor. I have to check on this because My DH use to take me and it is at least six hours in a chemo chair when I go. I would like not to have to go back but if I do I need to find out what all I have available so that I do get my needs met. I never had to think about this as He was always here to takecare of the driving for me. His passing has kinda put a damper on how I go about getting to treatment but as I said I do have family and will cross those bridges as they arise. All in all I am doing really well and many don't know by looking at me that I am a cancer patient. My Avatar shows that. It breaks my heart that so many fair so much worse in treatment than I have. I suppose I am fortunate that way. It is mainly attitude that keeps me going. While I deal with the fatigue issues and other side effects that comes with having to take chemo I have surprised my Oncologist with how well I have been responding to my treatments when they arise. Life definately isn't over just because I am dealing with cancer. It is just a new chapter in life and I know that to survive I stay positive and deal with what comes along.
I hope that my journey through this dis-ease in my life can be hope for another who may face this dreded illness in whatever form it may take. Medicine has come a long way since the 60's and 80's. And while they don't yet have a cure for me I go on with life and watch out for the hiccups along the way. Mine for now is slow growing and I am told I could with treatment have another 20 years. That was told to me when I was first diagnosed in 2004. My key is to try to stay happy, eat healthy, try to exercise as best I can but limited due to other health issues. Be positive and shun any negativity if it tries to creep into my mind. Also I have learned that if I share my experiences on what works for me that it may help someone else in some way. Perhaps even make their own journey a little easier. I don't know if I am conveying my thoughts in a good way here. I do tend to ramble. I am not affraid of it and I suppose that is the biggest milestone to winning my battle so far. I know I am not alone in my fight, yet, when you lose a caregiver it brings it all out and you have to reaccess your options on how you are going to handle what may come your way in the future.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> I was just wondering why so many people ask others to suggest a pattern for them when they want to knit something... I find the searching for just the right pattern to be one of the most fun aspects of starting a new project. Some of us like it so much we are willing to spend our time doing it for others!
> 
> There's a whole world of patterns online so why wouldn't you want to look at a whole bunch of them for yourself?


Some people are so new to the search engine idea that they don't know how to use one. Also, it is nice to know the pattern you are looking at works. I find my own, but I can understand why some find it difficult.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh! my so much criticism. They probably just wanted some suggestions. I am sure they never intended to be a negative in your lives. Never even crossed my mind they were after my free time.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Ciyona said:


> I am so glad you are doing so well, I do get a widows disability pension and a small navy sbp annuity Still waiting to hear about my DIC from the VA but if I get that I lose my sbp from the navy.I am told that could take up to a year. I have my TriCare Prime so that helps with co pays. Just wish my DH would have left me some insurance that would have paid off the house but he was stubborn and didn't get it thinking the other benefits would be enough I guess. It is a wonderful thing that treatment has come so far. My dad passed from lung cancer in 81 and when I was diagnosed I knew that treatment had come a long way since them. And having other family on dads side passing with different cancers from my own has taken a toil on all of us but I am going to beat it for as long as God allows me too. And hope that they find a cure for all cancer in my lifetime. Adding them up we have so far five different types in my family all relations on my dads side.
> We are hoping I get at least five years remission this time mine since I was diagnosed is between 4 and 4 1/2 years before I am back in treatment.


One Doctor once told me that cancer is as if your body is trying to rebuild itself by growing new cells. These cells grow out of control, damaging tissues around them, releasing cells to go grow in another part of the body (metastasis) and taking the nutrients you need. She called these cells "our immortality genes". God only knows. But I wish You a prompt recovery. Don't give up.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you normancha, I had my doctor say once that my dna had changed. Of course it did I had a transfusion two years prior to my diagnoses in 2004. Other that being aneimac I was fine then found out I had non hodgkins lymphoma and there was no cure only remission. Of course people can live twenty years with it if they are lucky. My dad passed of lung cancer and other realitives from different cancers and still others in battles themselves. I am the only one with my type. Give up no way for now. I am doing to will for that. I want to see my Grandchildren grown and on their own first. Too much to life to just give up. Even with the recent loss of my DH can not make me give up on myself at this point. I miss him but he would not want me to just throw away my life by giving up. I do like the way your doctor put it though.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Hard to decide IF you know the person. I knitted an Aran sweater for a friend. It turned out beautifully and I was so proud that she would enjoy it. Unfortunately, she put it in her washing machine and it was totally ruined. She said that "I could make her another one." 'Fraid not'! She really couldn't understand why I was so disappointed. Guess everyone can understand why.....


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I was diagnosed with BC last X-mas. No Chemo but 21 rnds. of radiation. Am Cancer free and taking a pill. I hope all goes well for you. You're in my thoughts and on my Prayer List.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I hope I don't post this twice.

I thank you all for your kind words and prayers and they are greatly apperciated. Please let's get back to the original topic as I do not wish to over shadow sewbizgirl's post. If any wish to talk more on cancer and chemo please pm so we can keep the topic on track. Thank you for your understanding.


----------

